# New $99 lifetime transfer deal



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just got an email from TiVo offering to transfer lifetime from a Premiere to a Bolt for $99.

TiVo BOLT

It says to use the TSN of the qualified unit as the promo code to get the deal.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

So, I have a Premiere XL 4 w/lifetime up for sale over in the ebay section. Would I do better doing the upgrade myself then selling the new Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

A few months ago I tried to get $99 lifetime on a Premiere. I was told it wasn't available. This may be why.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Does the old Tivo become a boat anchor? OR can it still be used to some degree?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LynnL999 said:


> So, I have a Premiere XL 4 w/lifetime up for sale over in the ebay section. Would I do better doing the upgrade myself then selling the new Bolt?


Minimum cost for a Bolt with this deal is $300 + tax. Look on ebay, are they going for more then that?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

P42 said:


> Does the old Tivo become a boat anchor? OR can it still be used to some degree?


The old premiere box is deactivated on 10/31/17 per the email.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

TivoJD said:


> The old premiere box is deactivated on 10/31/17 per the email.


Yes, I finally got down to reading the fine print


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> It says to use the TSN of the qualified unit as the promo code to get the deal.


And unlike last time, the qualifying TSN/promo code(s) are provided in the email from Tivo.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, the old TiVo is supposed to become a boat anchor (I was thinking doorstop, myself) after the transfer is competed. Of course, my Humax S2 was the donor unit for their offer in April and it still appears in my account as a unit in good standing (although they're not offering to transfer that unit again - first thing I checked).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Yes, the old TiVo is supposed to become a boat anchor (I was thinking doorstop, myself) after the transfer is competed. Of course, my Humax S2 was the donor unit for their offer in April and it still appears in my account as a unit in good standing.


I've got an S3 OLED that was supposed to be deactivated in the spring deal, it's still kicking, so YMMV

I took advantage of this to replace the last Premiere in my fleet that was doing duty at the cottage, this will let cottage folks stream on the deck which will be cool.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Minimum cost for a Bolt with this deal is $300 + tax. Look on ebay, are they going for more then that?


Nope, you can get the transfer deal on a renewed Tivo Bolt for $149 plus $99 transfer = $249 Just took them up on the offer for a Premiere that just died last week. What timing!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Nope, you can get the transfer deal on a renewed Tivo Bolt for $149 plus $99 transfer = $249 Just took them up on the offer for a Premiere that just died last week. What timing!


I don't see a refurb offered on the page I linked to. How did you get the refurb?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Figures. I just upgraded my 2nd Premier's HD yesterday.

Also not a fan of white so would have to get the 3tb in black.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dang it, why do I never get these email offers? I have a Premiere XL4 that's been phoning home to TiVo for years now and should qualify. When I put the TSN in the promo code field it says not valid. Ugh.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

YES!!!! I got it this time!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Dang it, why do I never get these email offers? I have a Premiere XL4 that's been phoning home to TiVo for years now and should qualify. When I put the TSN in the promo code field it says not valid. Ugh.


Does it have lifetime service?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TivoJD said:


> Does it have lifetime service?


Yes


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I've got an S3 OLED that was supposed to be deactivated in the spring deal, it's still kicking, so YMMV


Tempting... my Tivo is on loan to my BiL in Florida. We currently don't watch cable / OTA, just streaming. So don't have a need... but the want is strong


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes


Call in, maybe they will offer it over the phone if you didn't get the email or they could maybe explain why yours doesn't qualify.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TivoJD said:


> Call in, maybe they will offer it over the phone if you didn't get the email or they could maybe explain why yours doesn't qualify.


Already in the hold queue. Not holding out a lot of hope, but I'm really sick of the slow Premiere interface, so giving it a try.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I don't see a refurb offered on the page I linked to. How did you get the refurb?


Just go to the regular shopping site and put one in your cart. Then go to the link and follow through, deleting the new one and keeping the refurb. Apply the promo code, $249


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Never mind. No need for the two step. Just shop on the regular Tivo page and place the refurb in your card along with all in plan then apply the promo code. No need to use the link in the email.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Never mind. No need for the two step. Just shop on the regular Tivo page and place the refurb in your card along with all in plan then apply the promo code. No need to use the link in the email.


The refurbs must be gone, I don't see them, just the new ones.


----------



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got the offer, for my 7 year old 2-tuner Premiere XL. I'm considering it, and would value some advise from the Wise Ones that inhabit this forum. I'd probably go for the Bolt + 3TB

Downsides: 1) The Bolts don't do OTA and cable; worse, the Bolt + doesn't do OTA at all. I occasionally tape an OTA show, but only occasionally.
2) The Bolts are not stackable (dumb design decision IMHO)
3) $600 is still $600
4) This is the real issue - I have Comcast service, and AT&T is now installing fiber to the home in my subdivision. ATT does offer a home DVR option, which I could use instead of Tivo. The Bolt won't work with AT&T, (nor will my existing Premiere) and what I'm really afraid of is that Comcast may switch to all IPTV of some sort, in which case a Bolt would, I think, become a doorstop. Any thoughts on this?

Finally, what I think is a simple questions: I assume my existing Premiere, once deactivated, can still be used to play back previously recorded shows - correct?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Dang it, why do I never get these email offers? I have a Premiere XL4 that's been phoning home to TiVo for years now and should qualify. When I put the TSN in the promo code field it says not valid. Ugh.


Call them for it--it could work.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Call them for it--it could work.


Are you bucking for Smeek's job?
New $99 lifetime transfer deal


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

alexofindy said:


> I just got the offer, for my 7 year old 2-tuner Premiere XL. I'm considering it, and would value some advise from the Wise Ones that inhabit this forum. I'd probably go for the Bolt + 3TB
> 
> Downsides: 1) The Bolts don't do OTA and cable; worse, the Bolt + doesn't do OTA at all. I occasionally tape an OTA show, but only occasionally.


Get the Bolt (nonplus), and sub in your own 3TB Toshiba 2.5" drive--relatively easy to do, with a couple of screwdrivers (see YouTube videos on this). And so you can choose between OTA and cable (but not at the same time).


> 2) The Bolts are not stackable (dumb design decision IMHO)


Put it under an inexpensive (and even nice-looking, perforated metal or clear acrylic) monitor stand, if you feel the need--"converts" it into being stackable. See earlier posts here on this, with pics.


> 3) $600 is still $600


Save 1/4+ of that by purchasing the Bolt (nonplus) and subbing in your own separately-purchased 3TB drive (see above). Also, if you have a credit card that gives a price match reimbursement, look for a lower price and applying.


> Finally, what I think is a simple questions: I assume my existing Premiere, once deactivated, can still be used to play back previously recorded shows - correct?


If like TiVo's other similar offers, yes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Are you bucking for Smeek's job?
> New $99 lifetime transfer deal


No, I was reading the thread from the beginning and responded at that point--no one (including you) had yet made the suggestion. Sorry if you found the attempted help offensive.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Did anyone get it on their HDs this time? I only got it on my Elite and Premiere XL


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Did anyone get it on their HDs this time? I only got it on my Elite and Premiere XL


I just called, and the CSR said that it was only for series 4 boxes. She wouldn't give me the offer on my series 2.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

That sucks, I wanted to use my TiVo HDs. Oh well I guess I will upgrade the Elite since it seems like it might have tuner issues.


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

I missed the last two offers because my box wasn't connected. I connected it a month ago and have been waiting for the offer to return but I didn't get the email this time either. Anyone know if Series 2 boxes are included in the offer?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

gfweiss said:


> I missed the last two offers because my box wasn't connected. I connected it a month ago and have been waiting for the offer to return but I didn't get the email this time either. Anyone know if Series 2 boxes are included in the offer?


See the post 2 above yours ... ?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

AntiPC said:


> I just called, and the CSR said that it was only for series 4 boxes. She wouldn't give me the offer on my series 2.


Stay tuned . . . could come back (and I'd have the S2 dial-in periodically).


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> See the post 2 above yours ... ?


Thanks. I saw that immediately after I posted.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Dang it, why do I never get these email offers? I have a Premiere XL4 that's been phoning home to TiVo for years now and should qualify. When I put the TSN in the promo code field it says not valid. Ugh.


Just enter the numbers with no space. Don't enter the dash (-), that was my mistake on the first try.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

I just spoke to a customer service person as to whether I could still use my Premiere for OTA recording if I transferred the service to a Bolt. She said no but that I could "reactivate" service to the Premiere in the future. So that would mean taking out a new service? I do like having the option of both cable and OTA though both my Roamio and Premiere have been acting weirdly lately, especially the Premiere, in that they are both recording shows I never watch even though I have suggestions turned off. The Premiere was bought in 2012, would it be a good time to upgrade?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

They'll probably have the same offer Black Friday except with refurb units that are $50-$100 less, but there's no guarantee so I might just take the e-mail up on it's offer.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

So this offer greatly appeals to me but Bolt+ has been out for so long that I'd originally been waiting for just the next generation box so I could have the latest and greatest as soon as it came out. What do you guys think about the release of the next generation of tivo boxes? Will there be one in the next year or so? I could probably live forever with my TiVo XL4 since 4k isn't broadcasting yet and I don't have a 4k TV. I also don't mind fast forwarding through the commercials instead of gaining skip mode. However, about 6 months ago, the wifi jack on my XL4 no longer works, and so I'm connecting to the internet via the wireless adapter. With my box 80% full, how tedious would it be to transfer all my shows via wireless?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Dang it, why do I never get these email offers? I have a Premiere XL4 that's been phoning home to TiVo for years now and should qualify. When I put the TSN in the promo code field it says not valid. Ugh.


After a ridiculously long time on hold, the CSR checked my account and my Premiere was eligible for the offer. So annoying that my TSN didn't work on the website (yes, I entered it without the dashes) but very happy that I'll be getting a Bolt 500 GB! Total with tax was $327.40. Thanks @Dan203 for posting the deal!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tymbo said:


> So this offer greatly appeals to me but Bolt+ has been out for so long that I'd originally been waiting for just the next generation box so I could have the latest and greatest as soon as it came out. What do you guys think about the release of the next generation of tivo boxes? Will there be one in the next year or so? I could probably live forever with my TiVo XL4 since 4k isn't broadcasting yet and I don't have a 4k TV. I also don't mind fast forwarding through the commercials instead of gaining skip mode. However, about 6 months ago, the wifi jack on my XL4 no longer works, and so I'm connecting to the internet via the wireless adapter. With my box 80% full, how tedious would it be to transfer all my shows via wireless?


Even if there is, which I doubt, it won't have the $99 transfer deal so unless you want to pay $550 just for lifetime service I'd take them up on this deal.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

My attempted order of a 500gb Bolt is in perpetual "Retrieving your order confirmation..." 

I may have to try again later. No email confirmation yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> They'll probably have the same offer Black Friday except with refurb units that are $50-$100 less, *but there's no guarantee* so I might just take the e-mail up on it's offer.


They key words with these offers. In my experience, if you expect that they'll be back, they won't be, and if you don't expect them, they reappear.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I managed to find my order in the Order History section of TiVo.com. Good enough for me despite the frozen "retrieving..." page.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Stay tuned . . . could come back (and I'd have the S2 dial-in periodically).


It would be nice if they just gave us a choice. I have a Series 2, HD and a first-gen Premiere. It would be a bit punchy of TiVo to presume we can ONLY afford to purchase upgrades when THEY want us to. I know I'm not in a position to trade in three units when they seem fit. I could afford one in the spring. So I hope the days of Series 2 / HD upgrades aren't over.
Since we're the ones who shelled out for the units/Lifetime service, shouldn't WE be the ones who decide which units we can upgrade?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tymbo said:


> So this offer greatly appeals to me but Bolt+ has been out for so long that I'd originally been waiting for just the next generation box so I could have the latest and greatest as soon as it came out. What do you guys think about the release of the next generation of tivo boxes? Will there be one in the next year or so? I could probably live forever with my TiVo XL4 since 4k isn't broadcasting yet and I don't have a 4k TV. I also don't mind fast forwarding through the commercials instead of gaining skip mode. However, about 6 months ago, the wifi jack on my XL4 no longer works, and so I'm connecting to the internet via the wireless adapter. With my box 80% full, how tedious would it be to transfer all my shows via wireless?


The Bolt is 2 years old now, before the Rovi take over a TiVo employee indicated their normal refresh time period was 3 years, however that employee is gone, there is no cable card replacement in site, many people believe cable will be converting from QAM to IPTV delivery, and the new TiVo's main focus is not consumer hardware, thus resulting in many people believing TiVo will never release a new cable card DVR.

Our the simpler answer is we have no idea, but there has been zero rumors about any new/upcoming DVRs.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Stay tuned . . . could come back (and I'd have the S2 dial-in periodically).


Just checked the series 2: Last attempt 9/23 succeeded. :thumbsup:

I did get a refurb Bolt last offer with another series 2. It's a great deal, and I really liked it when I was testing it out before taking it to Texas.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> It would be nice if they just gave us a choice. I have a Series 2, HD and a first-gen Premiere. It would be a bit punchy of TiVo to presume we can ONLY afford to purchase upgrades when THEY want us to. I know I'm not in a position to trade in three units when they seem fit. I could afford one in the spring. So I hope the days of Series 2 / HD upgrades aren't over.
> Since we're the ones who shelled out for the units/Lifetime service, shouldn't WE be the ones who decide which units we can upgrade?


Yep, I agree, consumer-friendly behavior and predictable courtesy to the consumer in the marketplace would be nice. But, this is now, and this is their deal to offer when, how, and if they want . . . . (They did offer more choice in the Spring, when the offer was slated as a "once-in-a-lifetime offer"--I guess that people should be happy that this is the third time or so that a transfer upgrade offer has been extended this year or so, albeit covering different older boxes.)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tvmaster2 said:


> Since we're the ones who shelled out for the units/Lifetime service, shouldn't WE be the ones who decide which units we can upgrade?


Wow and no. Believing that Tivo should be making these offers when it's convenient for you is just plain ludicrous.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the whole point of these sales is to drive sales figures in sagging months and keep people in the TiVo ecosystem. They're not just being nice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Wow and no. Believing that Tivo should be making these offers when it's convenient for you is just plain ludicrous.


Well, I, for one, would like it (but I kinda understand why TiVo wouldn't let me dictate its sales terms) . . . .


----------



## AJ500 (Feb 22, 2002)

I just received the lifetime transfer email. I have a 5-year old Premiere XL4 connected to TWC (Spectrum) service with a CableCard and Tuning Adapter. Can I use the same CC and TA with the Bolt? What's the pairing process?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> They key words with these offers. In my experience, if you expect that they'll be back, they won't be, and if you don't expect them, they reappear.


I just ordered the 500gb Bolt and looking at my order history it's really not a bad deal as is. Including tax it's just $99 more than I paid for a refurbed Roamio OTA this past Black Friday. That gets you a faster processor, cable card bracket for cable option, and a built-in backup Stream.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> I just ordered the 500gb Bolt and looking at my order history it's really not a bad deal as is. Including tax it's just $99 more than I paid for a refurbed Roamio OTA this past Black Friday. That gets you a faster processor, cable card bracket for cable option, and a built-in backup Stream.


I agree. Although, as others may point out, you're also losing the service of your old box, in the process.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

D'oh!

Just took my TiVo HD and S2 off the shelf earlier this week in hopes of an offer like this. Was happy for about five seconds before reading the TSN in the e-mail.

I'm perfectly happy with the Premiere for my needs, so going to let this one go by.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> I agree. Although, as others may point out, you're also losing the service of your old box, in the process.


My dirty little secret about that is I'm only using my 7+ year old Premier XL for extra system storage anyway.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

SMWinnie said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Just took my TiVo HD and S2 off the shelf earlier this week in hopes of an offer like this. Was happy for about five seconds before reading the TSN in the e-mail.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with the Premiere for my needs, so going to let this one go by.


Give matters a few months--who knows what offers, with what permutations, will appear.  (Be sure to have the boxes dialing in to TiVO HQ periodically.)


----------



## cdp1276 (Mar 25, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Yes, the old TiVo is supposed to become a boat anchor (I was thinking doorstop, myself) after the transfer is competed. Of course, my Humax S2 was the donor unit for their offer in April and it still appears in my account as a unit in good standing (although they're not offering to transfer that unit again - first thing I checked).


Why can't you turn around and sell the Premiere XL4 I have after the transfer so someone else can activate and use?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Also not a fan of white so would have to get the 3tb in black.


Just to be clear, beyond the color and HDD capacity, the white BOLTs are capable of OTA or CableCARD, while the black BOLT+ is strictly CableCARD. (I expect you're aware of this, but I felt compelled to mentioned it, anyway --- partly because I felt TiVo's web page associated with the deal fails to properly differentiate between the models.)

edit: p.s. In addition, via a reminder from @jcondon, the BOLT+ CableCARD-only model has 6 CableCARD tuners, versus the 4 tuners in the "lesser" BOLT model.


----------



## catperson (Dec 21, 2001)

AJ500 said:


> I just received the lifetime transfer email. I have a 5-year old Premiere XL4 connected to TWC (Spectrum) service with a CableCard and Tuning Adapter. Can I use the same CC and TA with the Bolt? What's the pairing process?


Yes and Yes. During the Spring promo I got a new one for our FL place (Brighthouse/Spectrum) and had no trouble. I may have had to call and ask them to remotely "zap" the card, I don't remember. But you won't have to get a new card or tuning adapter.

kathy


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cdp1276 said:


> Why can't you turn around and sell the Premiere XL4 I have after the transfer so someone else can activate and use?


You/they could. The Premieres don't have an activation block on them like some of the older TiVo models. So your Premiere is still usable after the Lifetime transfer, and has resale value... just less value than when it included Lifetime service.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the 500GB Bolt with the transfer. I decided it was worth it since my Premiere has been doing weird things like filling up with shows I've never heard of and deleting things I had put a do not delete on. I like the idea of the streaming also, even if it will only apply to OTA channels due to the Spectrum/TWC block. It's good to know the Premiere can be re-activated down the road, maybe I will give it to a relative or use it elsewhere on a monthly basis.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

On a whim I tried entering the TSN for the Premiere unit that wasn't mentioned in the TIVo email, and it turns out that it's eligible too. I would have preferred to retire Lifetime on that one.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt is 2 years old now, before the Rovi take over a TiVo employee indicated their normal refresh time period was 3 years, however that employee is gone, there is no cable card replacement in site, many people believe cable will be converting from QAM to IPTV delivery, and the new TiVo's main focus is not consumer hardware, thus resulting in many people believing TiVo will never release a new cable card DVR.
> 
> Our the simpler answer is we have no idea, but there has been zero rumors about any new/upcoming DVRs.


For every person who think they can predict the future, that same person makes costly mistakes at the same rate.

Ain't life fun?


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear, beyond the color and HDD capacity, the white BOLTs are capable of OTA or CableCARD, while the black BOLT+ is strictly CableCARD. (I expect you're aware of this, but I felt compelled to mentioned it, anyway --- partly because I felt TiVo's web page associated with the deal fails to properly differentiate between the models.)


Thanks for the additional info. Also the 3TB one does 6 shows at once right? I believe off one M-Card? I am too far from the NYC towers to get OTA.

We are going to hold on to our Premiers for another year. Just upgraded the HDs in both (the other a few months ago) and picked up a new peanut remote which should be here Monday. Had I known this deal was coming I would have probably passed on the last 3TB HD and remote and upgraded the one we have the loud fan.

Perhaps if they repeat this deal in a year or so from now.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> You/they could. The Premieres don't have an activation block on them like some of the older TiVo models. So your Premiere is still usable after the Lifetime transfer, and has resale value... just less value than when it included Lifetime service.





pdhenry said:


> Yes, the old TiVo is supposed to become a boat anchor (I was thinking doorstop, myself) after the transfer is competed. Of course, my Humax S2 was the donor unit for their offer in April and it still appears in my account as a unit in good standing (although they're not offering to transfer that unit again - first thing I checked).


So these 2 statement contradicts each other...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Thanks for the additional info. *Also the 3TB one does 6 shows at once right? I believe off one M-Card? *


Yes, indeed -- thanks for catching that. (The BOLT+ _would_ be a silly purchase if it weren't for the extra 2 CableCARD tuners, since, otherwise, the only difference would be color and HDD capacity.)


----------



## Paul in Arlington (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a premiere XL 4 with a whole bunch of shows recorded. If I upgrade to the Bolt+ how do I move my recordings to the new device? And if I can't move the shows, would I be able to continue watching the recorded shows after 10/31 when they plan to deactivate the unit. (Does it go into brick mode, or is the content still accessible).
thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NoVa said:


> So these 2 statement contradicts each other...


See also:


roseha said:


> I just spoke to a customer service person as to whether I could still use my Premiere for OTA recording if I transferred the service to a Bolt. She said no but that *I could "reactivate" service to the Premiere in the future*.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Paul in Arlington said:


> I have a premiere XL 4 with a whole bunch of shows recorded. If I upgrade to the Bolt+ how do I move my recordings to the new device? And if I can't move the shows, would I be able to continue watching the recorded shows after 10/31 when they plan to deactivate the unit. (Does it go into brick mode, or is the content still accessible).
> thanks.


If you can transfer the shows on your Premiere to a new Bolt+ (or a computer for that matter) depends on how your cable company coded them. After the service runs out on the Premiere if you have shows left on it you can still watch them.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

TiVo Chat told me today that I won't be able to transfer shows from a deactivated TiVo. I say this in case some of you are considering putting off the decision a week or two... You may need the extra month to transfer shows from old Premiere to new Bolt. I know I will since my ethernet jack is broken and am relying on wireless adapter. Of course, you can keep the old Premiere plugged in on a separate input and watch already-recorded shows while deactivated.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Those wondering how to transfer shows and season/one passes from old box to new box, you can do so via TiVo Online (online.tivo.com)


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

If i buy the new bolt at best buy can i still get the $99.00 lifetime deal? or do i have to puchase directly from TIVO to get the deal? P.S. does the bolt stream 4k on netflix,hulu and you tube?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

NoVa said:


> So these 2 statement contradicts each other...


Yep. You're right. I conflated my previous experience and this offer.

The donor unit will (in theory) lose its subscription on 10/31 but currently someone should be able to start a new subscription on an unsubbed Premiere.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

celtic pride said:


> If i buy the new bolt at best buy can i still get the $99.00 lifetime deal? or do i have to puchase directly from TIVO to get the deal?


Must be bought directly from TiVo.

Buy on a CC that offers Price Protection (Discover, Chase Freedom, etc) and PM if the price is lower than TiVo.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

celtic pride said:


> If i buy the new bolt at best buy can i still get the $99.00 lifetime deal? or do i have to puchase directly from TIVO to get the deal? P.S. does the bolt stream 4k on netflix,hulu and you tube?


You have to buy from TiVo for the Lifetime transfer deal but you might be able to get a price match if your credit card offers price protection. My email receipt from TiVo shows the unit price and the $99 subscription on separate lines.

After April many people reported success with getting a price match from their credit card. I checked Amazon before buying and currently their price is the same as TiVo's price, but typically price protection runs for at least a month or two after the purchase.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

ok DVR Dave , I was hoping to find a lower price at best buy or amazon then just call and transfer lifetime to the new bolt. now does tivo accept paypal or paypal credit?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess i'' just go to the tivo website and get the information.


----------



## kyderr (Nov 12, 2012)

Arrugh. My TiVo code doesn't work and my TiVo just died a permanent death. I would buy this deal in a moment. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Make sure you delete the dashes in your TSN. Numbers and letters only (assuming you're trying to transfer from a Premiere).


----------



## dcrowell77 (Dec 27, 2007)

Slightly off-topic, but does anyone know if the 2TB drive from my Premiere XL4 (the one I would deactivate) is useable in a new Bolt?


----------



## kyderr (Nov 12, 2012)

pdhenry said:


> Make sure you delete the dashes in your TSN. Numbers and letters only (assuming you're trying to transfer from a Premiere).


Thanks. I did. No joy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I've been waiting awhile for this! I was hoping they would be valid on my Series 3, which I plugged in after not being qualified the last time, but updating the Premiere works for me! I'm very excited to get access to the new features and speed upgrade.


----------



## wesbc (Mar 17, 2003)

dcrowell77 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but does anyone know if the 2TB drive from my Premiere XL4 (the one I would deactivate) is useable in a new Bolt?


I read somewhere Bolt uses 2.5" drives vs the 3.5" on the Premiere/Roamio


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So the short answer is no, but a 2TB drive from a Premier XL4 is probably so old I'm not sure you'd want to use it even if it fit. You could use it if you put it in an external enclosure.

I ordered a new 3TB Toshiba 2.5 inch drive for the Bolt before I even ordered the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dcrowell77 said:


> Slightly off-topic, but does anyone know if the 2TB drive from my Premiere XL4 (the one I would deactivate) is useable in a new Bolt?





wesbc said:


> I read somewhere Bolt uses 2.5" drives vs the 3.5" on the Premiere/Roamio


This is correct, the BOLT uses "laptop" 2.5" drives.

Note that some people have gotten creative and have used "desktop" 3.5" drives with their BOLTs by using external drive enclosures connected to the BOLT's internal SATA connection, supplanting the internal 2.5" drive. (The main benefit of doing so has been to use drives larger than can be had in the 2.5" format.)


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Wow and no. Believing that Tivo should be making these offers when it's convenient for you is just plain ludicrous.


Not sure where you pulled the word 'convenient' from, but for Tivo to think people have enough money available to replace multiple units under a forced, short timeline because Tivo says so, well, I guess we have different opinions on what makes good customer service. It would have been smarter for them to say 'enter the service number for the machines you have which apply, and we'll give you six months' for example. Or, they could have made a sliding scale: $99 if you do it within a month, $150 within three months, $200 within six months. And if they decided that today they want to eliminate JUST Premiere's, well, again, you and I disagree I guess, as in my opinion Tivo is only serving their purpose, not both of ours...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> Not sure where you pulled the word 'convenient' from, but for Tivo to think people have enough money available to replace multiple units under a forced, short timeline because Tivo says so, well, I guess we have different opinions on what makes good customer service. It would have been smarter for them to say 'enter the service number for the machines you have which apply, and we'll give you six months' for example. Or, they could have made a sliding scale: $99 if you do it within a month, $150 within three months, $200 within six months. And if they decided that today they want to eliminate JUST Premiere's, well, again, you and I disagree I guess, as in my opinion Tivo is only serving their purpose, not both of ours...


I don't disagree with your latter comment at all, and would love to see matters handled differently, perhaps. But, in the end, it's a basic manufacturer/store sale/promotion. Amazon does them as "lightning sales" lasting just hours.


----------



## Paul in Arlington (Sep 24, 2017)

series5orpremier said:


> So the short answer is no, but a 2TB drive from a Premier XL4 is probably so old I'm not sure you'd want to use it even if it fit. You could use it if you put it in an external enclosure.
> 
> I ordered a new 3TB Toshiba 2.5 inch drive for the Bolt before I even ordered the Bolt.


What are you planning to do with the extra 3TB drive. Is it for backup; are you putting it inside the Tivo for added storage... please explain for those of us who are computer literate, but have never upgraded/enhanced our Tivo's. thanks.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

DVR_Dave said:


> Must be bought directly from TiVo.
> 
> Buy on a CC that offers Price Protection (Discover, Chase Freedom, etc) and PM if the price is lower than TiVo.


Bolt 500GB dropped to $149.99 (Bolt 1000GB to $229.98) at amazon.com. Print out the web page NOW for Price Protection claims.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Paul in Arlington said:


> What are you planning to do with the extra 3TB drive. Is it for backup; are you putting it inside the Tivo for added storage... please explain for those of us who are computer literate, but have never upgraded/enhanced our Tivo's. thanks.


They are replacing the original drive with the 3TB (for added storage).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Paul in Arlington said:


> What are you planning to do with the extra 3TB drive. Is it for backup; are you putting it inside the Tivo for added storage... please explain for those of us who are computer literate, but have never upgraded/enhanced our Tivo's. thanks.


The hard drive in the Bolt can be replaced relatively easily by a mere mortal with a nice Toshiba 3TB drive for under $150. There are a few YouTube videos on this (as well as other thread discussion here); it takes a couple of screwdrivers and less than half an hour, and is nearly plug-'n-play--no messing with software is needed, as the box handles that all automatically. And so, for under $50 more than the Bolt 1TB after the Bolt 500GB and replacement drive, you end up with a Bolt 3TB.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I received the offer, but haven’t decided what I want to do yet.

I have a Roamio Plus as my main DVR, the 2 tuner Premiere up in the media room and a gen 1 Mini in the bedroom. I always assumed I would just replace the Premiere with a 4K Mini when it came out, but really don’t feel a rush.

This is a really good deal....


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

DVR_Dave said:


> Bolt 500GB dropped to $149.99 (Bolt 1000GB to $229.98) at amazon.com. Print out the web page NOW for Price Protection claims.


Same price at bestbuy.com for a 2nd source for PP claims.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Paul in Arlington said:


> What are you planning to do with the extra 3TB drive. Is it for backup; are you putting it inside the Tivo for added storage... please explain for those of us who are computer literate, but have never upgraded/enhanced our Tivo's. thanks.


Open Tivo, remove old drive, install new drive, reassemble, 3TB Tivo.
Keep in mind this is technically warranty voiding and for those afraid of that not recommended, however in most cases if the unit gets sick you remove the new drive (and lose your recordings) and replace the oem drive and proceed to troubleshoot. YMMV should you have a warranty issue, it's Tivo's version of "don't ask don't tell"


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

DVR_Dave said:


> Bolt 500GB dropped to $149.99 (Bolt 1000GB to $229.98) at amazon.com. Print out the web page NOW for Price Protection claims.


I've never done price protection through my credit cards ever. 
Is it pretty idiot proof?

Top of head does any1 know if Costco's Citi Visa has price protection?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NoVa said:


> I've never done price protection through my credit cards ever.
> Is it pretty idiot proof?
> 
> Top of head does any1 know if Costco's Citi Visa has price protection?


The companies I've gone through are easy enough, but you need to know the rules and various time deadlines, which can be strictly enforced. I'd call your cc co. for the requirements and specifics (different cards may do this differently).


----------



## Nightowl33 (Jan 1, 2006)

Clarifying question: I too have a number of recorded shows on my old Premiere XL4 that can't be transferred (because of the CP flag). After deactivation on 10/31, I get that I can't transfer them, but can I stream them directly? If not that means having that old box accessible on a different TV input, which is annoying from a wife acceptance factor point of view. "Oh, that show? Yeah, choose "Watch Old Tivo" on the Harmony, then..." is not as good as My Shows, Old Tivo, <choose show from list>


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

NoVa said:


> Top of head does any1 know if Costco's Citi Visa has price protection?


Yes. Citi's term is "Citi® Price Rewind"
This link might or might not work if you're not logged in: Shopping Benefits


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Nightowl33 said:


> Clarifying question: I too have a number of recorded shows on my old Premiere XL4 that can't be transferred (because of the CP flag). After deactivation on 10/31, I get that I can't transfer them, but can I stream them directly? If not that means having that old box accessible on a different TV input, which is annoying from a wife acceptance factor point of view. "Oh, that show? Yeah, choose "Watch Old Tivo" on the Harmony, then..." is not as good as My Shows, Old Tivo, <choose show from list>


You won't be able to transfer/stream to/from the subscription-less Premiere; you're correct in thinking that the only option will be direct viewing of the content from the Premiere, itself.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

Had a 2-tuner Premiere that was eligible (last dialed in on Dec 9, 2016) but didn't receive an e-mail and my TSN didn't work with or without dashes. But called and was able to place a order by phone. 

Wish they'd done this last year - the 2-tuner Premiere was on the shelf because couldn't use Tivo Mini's with it, and jumped on a refurb Roamio basic w/lifetime to replace it. Will probably put the Bolt in its place and have the Roamio basic as a spare.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NoVa said:


> So these 2 statement contradicts each other...


The old offer, the donor unit was both a boat anchor and could not be activated (because TiVo won't activate S2/S3 anymore) to undo that. The new offer the premiere will also become a boat anchor, but you can still activate it to undo that, so you could either activate it on monthly or sell to someone who wants to.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

DVR_Dave said:


> Bolt 500GB dropped to $149.99 (Bolt 1000GB to $229.98) at amazon.com. Print out the web page NOW for Price Protection claims.


Bolt 500GB dropped to $146.02 at amazon.com


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

How do you do a price protection claim? I have never done it before.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Got the email...tempted. Wish my Premiere's HDD would have waited until now to fail, instead of my having to replace that less than a year ago. :disappointed:


----------



## computowne (Jan 10, 2011)

Best Buy has the bolt for 150.00 is it possible to buy it from Best Buy then activate through Tivo with the lifetime? I received an e-mail and would like to save 50 bucks.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

StrynBean said:


> How do you do a price protection claim? I have never done it before.


Each credit card is different, so check the benefits of your card. Its basically...document your purchase, document cheaper price and then submit.

Here's Chase's how to claim price protection (Page 12)
Your Chase Credit Card Guide to Benefits


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just completed doing 3 of the $99 transfers but I had nothing but problems the first couple of times I tried to do any of them online. My email showed the correct 3 units but none of the TSN's would work so I eventually called Tivo. The CSR was....more than a bit dim but my patience held out long enough to get him to do the first 2 transfers but he claimed the last one was still active on another account, actually the guy who I bought it from about 2 years ago...eventually he checked and found notes on that account making reference to selling/transfering that unit, but he was still unable to do anything about it but sent it up the line to get it eventually sorted and that I should wait for an email from Tivo, this was Saturday.
This morning, Monday, I decided to try the online option again and this time, it took my last Premiere TSN without any issue and all was completed in a minute or two. I had been contemplating selling the 3 [4tuner] Premieres, but after checking Ebay for the current prices, found several going for only a little over $200 and on a hunch decided to hold out for a deal from Tivo. It was the right guess for me, now I just have to decide which Tivos I want to hold on to, as I have a bunch already.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sam


fcfc2 said:


> I just completed doing 3 of the $99 transfers but I had nothing but problems the first couple of times I tried to do any of them online. My email showed the correct 3 units but none of the TSN's would work so I eventually called Tivo. The CSR was....more than a bit dim but my patience held out long enough to get him to do the first 2 transfers but he claimed the last one was still active on another account, actually the guy who I bought it from about 2 years ago...eventually he checked and found notes on that account making reference to selling/transfering that unit, but he was still unable to do anything about it but sent it up the line to get it eventually sorted and that I should wait for an email from Tivo, this was Saturday.
> This morning, Monday, I decided to try the online option again and this time, it took my last Premiere TSN without any issue and all was completed in a minute or two. I had been contemplating selling the 3 [4tuner] Premieres, but after checking Ebay for the current prices, found several going for only a little over $200 and on a hunch decided to hold out for a deal from Tivo. It was the right guess for me, now I just have to decide which Tivos I want to hold on to, as I have a bunch already.


Same issue of managing several different model TiVos. I'm considering upgrading Premiers. I really like the Bolt+ I have, makes Premiere performance speed look ancient. Would you mind sharing your arrangement / plan?


----------



## captainkirk (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a question about Weaknees upgraded Bolt+ with the added external drive. I received the email from TiVo and have a Lifetime Premier XL to replace. I am considering buying the Bolt+ 3TB and sending it to Weaknees for an added 3TB drive, so I'll have 6TB total.
1) What are members' experiences with the added external drives? Years ago I ad trouble with the added Western Digital drive connected to a different Premier
2) Any way to extend the warranty beyond Weaknees' 6 months?
Thanks


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

computowne said:


> Best Buy has the bolt for 150.00 is it possible to buy it from Best Buy then activate through Tivo with the lifetime? I received an e-mail and would like to save 50 bucks.


See post #75.
New $99 lifetime transfer deal


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> Sam
> 
> Same issue of managing several different model TiVos. I'm considering upgrading Premiers. I really like the Bolt+ I have, makes Premiere performance speed look ancient. Would you mind sharing your arrangement / plan?


 I have to laugh at my "arrangement", I have a hard time passing up a tech bargain and had originally bought the Premieres with a plan to give to family members who managed to switch to Directv or DISH, plus I picked up a bunch of the refurbed Roamio base and plus units to upgrade my own stuff. 
I currently have a Roamio Plus and a mini and a standard Bolt{3TB upgrade} which I actively use, I bought 2 transfers for standard Bolts, and the last one I went with the Bolt+. The Bolt+ will replace the non-lifetimed Bolt, which is probably only going to be worth about $100 bucks after the sub expires, I should sell a bunch of my other Tivos, Roamios with lifetime but I have been lazy about getting rid of them...and keep hoping I can pass them on to family but they are sat folks or "technots" and are too intimidated to even try a Tivo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

So you are managing Roamio Plus, mini and Bolt upgraded now and will add 2 standard Bolts and a Bolt+. For a total of 5 TiVos and 1 mini. Do I have that right?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> My attempted order of a 500gb Bolt is in perpetual "Retrieving your order confirmation..."
> 
> I may have to try again later. No email confirmation yet.


Same thing happen to me. Since I remembered seeing you post I killed the browser window and then logged into my TiVo account and I can see my order on the order history page. My order was accepted!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> A few months ago I tried to get $99 lifetime on a Premiere. I was told it wasn't available. This may be why.





Dan203 said:


> Yeah the whole point of these sales is to drive sales figures in sagging months and keep people in the TiVo ecosystem. They're not just being nice.


I have to wonder if this offer is TiVo's way of signaling that support for the Series 4 units will be eliminated sometime soon. I picked up a couple of Premiere XL units earlier this year and have had them on month-to-month in the hope that I'd eventually get offered a $99 or even $199 lifetime upgrade offer on them. I'm now thinking I might as well deactivate them but keep them connected "just in case" there's some other offer in the works for Black Friday.

Fortunately, I already had 2 Premieres that are eligible for this offer.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

pj1983 said:


> I have to wonder if this offer is TiVo's way of signaling that support for the Series 4 units will be eliminated sometime soon. I picked up a couple of Premiere XL units earlier this year and have had them on month-to-month in the hope that I'd eventually get offered a $99 or even $199 lifetime upgrade offer on them. I'm now thinking I might as well deactivate them but keep them connected "just in case" there's some other offer in the works for Black Friday.
> 
> Fortunately, I already had 2 Premieres that are eligible for this offer.


The Premiere will not get the updated User Interface, so it is certainly end-of-life in the context of software updates. However, there is no indication that TiVo is going to limit new accounts on the Premiere platform, so it can be considered a viable platform for some time to come.

Tivo has only sunset the Series 1 and only because it was not worth the effort to convert to Rovi guide data. Even the Series 2 lifetime units are still up and running, they just will not allow you to create new accounts for them. So, it is pretty rare that TiVo stops providing service to a device.


----------



## Nightowl33 (Jan 1, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> You won't be able to transfer/stream to/from the subscription-less Premiere; you're correct in thinking that the only option will be direct viewing of the content from the Premiere, itself.


Not the answer I wanted but was what I expected, thank you.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I suppose I'll keep my S2 and S3 dialing in periodically just in case they run a promo where the older devices are eligible.

I did use this to replace my lighting destroyed Premier though. Lucky enough it had dialed in successfully within the year. Pretty generous timeframe for active dial-ins.


----------



## zexel (Aug 4, 2012)

I took advantage of this offer but my credit card shows two charges for $311, but I ordered only one bolt 500 gig. My order history only shows one charge of $311 for one bolt, Is this normal?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

zexel said:


> I took advantage of this offer but my credit card shows two charges for $311, but I ordered only one bolt 500 gig. My order history only shows one charge of $311 for one bolt, Is this normal?


Well no, of course it's not normal, but don't discount one may be pending and not an actually charge, I'd just keep an eye on it until the status changes to shipped and the final charge is on the account.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

zexel said:


> I took advantage of this offer but my credit card shows two charges for $311, but I ordered only one bolt 500 gig. My order history only shows one charge of $311 for one bolt, Is this normal?


NO! I ordered one this morning and I only have one charge.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

zexel said:


> I took advantage of this offer but my credit card shows two charges for $311, but I ordered only one bolt 500 gig. My order history only shows one charge of $311 for one bolt, Is this normal?


It isn't normal. I would watch it closely. There have been snafus in the past where multiple units got ordered by accident. Did you do this over the phone or online? If it gets to the "charged" rather than "pending" stage, then for sure there are 2 orders even if you see only one. They'll probably ship 2 to you and you will call and complain, then they will email you return UPS label, after which you'll return. On straight returns the refunds are usually pretty quick, within a few days of your return arriving. If they have to "credit" you for some reason via customer service, then those take a while, anywhere from 1-30 days as it seems they process those out of the ordinary credits in batches.


----------



## kyderr (Nov 12, 2012)

I just bought a TiVo premiere from a local person with lifetime before I knew the deal. Fire it up and it has a bad motherboard. I figured I was done for until I saw the deal. Tried it a dozen times online. No joy. Then emailed. Nothing. Chatted? No go. Then I called. And after 30 minutes on hold I had the deal done. According to them the TiVo had not been active since June of 2016. Seems like they are really wanting to move bolts. I hate the way it looks but compared to a dead tivo.... it shipped just hours after purchase. I am thrilled. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I wish TiVo would change their ordering page not to promise ~3 day delivery from order when they do these promos. My charge is still "pending."


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

I ordered the Bolt+ black online Mon. 9am PDT and got the e-mail that it had shipped at 4pm, very happy tech itch experience


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh! So has mine! (I get too many junk emails.)

It'll be here Thursday.


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

Nightowl33 said:


> Not the answer I wanted but was what I expected, thank you.


Maybe all is not lost! I can think of two ways to get your shows from the deactivated box to your new box. Both ways entail passing the shows through your computer.

The first way is use TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTivo Desktop to upload the shows from tho old box to the computer then again use TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTivo Desktop to download the shows from the computer to the new box.

If the deactivated box is not able to upload using TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTivo Desktop there is still another way to do it. This is a method I use to record shows from Netflix, put them on my computer, then download them to my TiVo and finally put them on my iPad using the TiVo app. Buy a $75 WinTV USB stick on Amazon (WinTV-HVR-950Q) and connect your old box to it. Play the shows back and the device will use the computer monitor like a TV and also record the content into an MP4 file on the computer that pyTivo can then download to the new box.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

gfweiss said:


> If the deactivated box is not able to upload using TiVo Desktop Plus or pyTivo Desktop there is still another way to do it.


This is the flaw in your logic, a deactivated box will not have network capability for Tivo Desktop or other applications, a deactivated box will call in, set its clock, and download OS updates only, no transfers, no guide data, etc.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> This is the flaw in your logic, a deactivated box will not have network capability for Tivo Desktop or other applications, a deactivated box will call in, set its clock, and download OS updates only, no transfers, no guide data, etc.


Well, that and the fact that the OP was explicitly referring to copy-protected content.


Nightowl33 said:


> Clarifying question: I too have a number of recorded shows on my old Premiere XL4 that can't be transferred (because of the CP flag). After deactivation on 10/31, I get that I can't transfer them, but can I stream them directly?


The shows aren't transferring anywhere. The only way off the old, unsubscribed TiVo for those shows is via the Video Out ports. (But, yeah, transfers wouldn't even be possible for unprotected content from unsubscribed TiVo.)


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> This is the flaw in your logic, a deactivated box will not have network capability for Tivo Desktop or other applications, a deactivated box will call in, set its clock, and download OS updates only, no transfers, no guide data, etc.


Diane, I suspected that might be the case and that is why I offered the second solution, albeit at a cost of $75 (buy a $75 WinTV USB stick on Amazon (WinTV-HVR-950Q) and connect your old box to it). AV out from the old box into the HVR to a USB port on the computer. View the shows on the computer which will also record what is being viewed in an MP4 file (CP doesn't matter). Then pyTivo to the new (network connected) box.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

I also got the offer to transfer lifetime from my two Premieres to Bolts. So, I have been following this thread and the other thread entitled, "Would you buy a TiVo today". I agree that consumption is changing and I expect I won't be watching TiVo anymore at some point. On the other hand, my current consumption is over-the-air Tivo (2 Premieres and 2 Roamios), Netflix streaming, Redbox blu-ray rentals, and a little Amazon Prime streaming. Pointing out that Citicard users can get an additional refund for a Bolt pushed me over the edge so I ordered a Bolt 500GB on Sunday. It is due to arrive tomorrow. 

I am a novice with Citi Price Rewind, and thank all for pointing out how a $300 upgrade can be pushed down to ~$250. I added the Bolt to the price rewind website yesterday, but as of today it wasn't seeing the discount prices on Amazon ($146.02) and Best Buy ($149.99). So, I called them. I gave the rep the details of the purchase, the model number, price, date of purchase, and Amazon's lower price. I was sent an email and then replied to the email with a pdf of my email receipt from Tivo and a pdf printout of the Amazon web page.

One thing I wanted to point out is that while talking to the Citi Price Rewind rep, she asked me if I was the guy she was talking to yesterday. I wasn't. Apparently, there are enough people calling for price adjustments of Tivo Bolts that a rep has noticed.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Please recommend a 2.5" 3TB drive for a Bolt upgrade other than the Toshiba MQ03ABB300
I just want more options


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

scandia101 said:


> Please recommend a 2.5" 3TB drive for a Bolt upgrade other than the Toshiba MQ03ABB300
> I just want more options


No other realistic options exist at this time other than putting a 3TB 3.5" drive in an external enclosure. There's a WD 3TB 2.5" drive which is the stock drive in the Bolt+ but it's not generally available to the public and even if you can find it costs well over $100 more than the Toshiba.


----------



## Cheap Flyer (Sep 23, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Please recommend a 2.5" 3TB drive for a Bolt upgrade other than the Toshiba MQ03ABB300
> I just want more options


This thread is about the upgrade deal. You should look in the Tivo Upgrade Center section for answers to your hard drive upgrade question.


----------



## DrgnFyre (Jul 18, 2000)

DVR_Dave said:


> Must be bought directly from TiVo.
> 
> Buy on a CC that offers Price Protection (Discover, Chase Freedom, etc) and PM if the price is lower than TiVo.


For what it's worth, I spent some time on the phone today with Tivo Sales trying to get them to transfer lifetime from my Premiere to the Bolt+ I bought at amazon literally last week, since nobody had announced this promo.

After talking to an agent and then a supervisor, I convinced the supervisor that they should just go ahead and transfer service for me instead of making me return my just purchased Tivo Bolt+ to Amazon and buying one from tivo.com, as the new one I had was already paired with an M-Card, had my OnePasses, etc.

Unfortunately, the system would not let him do the final step of the transfer. I don't know who else I could have talked to but they were very nice about the whole situation - it's just that their hands are tied in the matter.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Every time I've called Comcast to pair a cable card into a new TiVo they've "fixed" one or two account misconfigurations that had been working in my favor. Rest assured that I'll be using the new (to me) pairing webpage this time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How long is this upgrade deal for? I see I got an email and the TSN of my Premiere is on there.
I might consider doing it to just get rid of the Premiere and maybe sell the lifetime Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> How long is this upgrade deal for? I see I got an email and the TSN of my Premiere is on there.
> I might consider doing it to just get rid of the Premiere and maybe sell the lifetime Bolt.


Well, you know from prior experience that the deal can sell out at any time, and before any listed date.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The listed expiration date is Oct 3 but as Mikeguy says it has sold out early in the past.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

pdhenry said:


> Every time I've called Comcast to pair a cable card into a new TiVo they've "fixed" one or two account misconfigurations that had been working in my favor. Rest assured that I'll be using the new (to me) pairing webpage this time.


Charter doesn't have a webpage and I'm suspicious of them so I'll probably leave the cablecard where it is in a Roamio Basic and use the Bolt as my primary OTA box, for now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, you know from prior experience that the deal can sell out at any time, and before any listed date.





pdhenry said:


> The listed expiration date is Oct 3 but as Mikeguy says it has sold out early in the past.


It was hard to read the email from my phone since it's blocked from out PCs here at work. So I might do something with this or maybe wait for possibly another offer.

I do wish I could transfer it to one of the yearly Bolts I still have. Since I've needed to get rid of them since I got the two lifetime Bolts from the previous deal this spring.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like the going price for a Bolt+ with all-in service on eBay is several hundred above the price in this deal. I'll have to consider that over the weekend for my idle Premiere. With two Bolts the most I'm likely to need on any other TVs is a Mini.


----------



## brentsg (Sep 19, 2004)

So this doesn't include Series 3 correct? Mine's been diligently phoning home since a few days after the cutoff for the last offer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

brentsg said:


> So this doesn't include Series 3 correct? Mine's been diligently phoning home since a few days after the cutoff for the last offer.


Correct--Premiers. But who knows what could come down the pike--stay tuned.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

Would love to get a similar offer for my Roamio (base cablecard) models.... but I don't see that anytime soon.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

I am on the edge. My Premier is humming along fine. I also have a Roamio that is fine. Decisions decisions.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

The offer says "while supplies last". Does this imply new hardware could be coming? Soon? I would hate to shell out $588 for the Premiere to Bolt+ upgrade, only to see new hardware arrive anytime soon? I called and the rep would not say, of course...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In April certain Bolt models (I don't remember which) went in and out of stock during the offer. I think that offer had a high uptake rate due to the donor models being older SD TiVos with limited utility compared to any of the HD TiVo models. Even though a Premiere with Lifetime is arguably worth more than an S2 with Lifetime, TiVo really didn't sweeten the offer for Premiere owners*. I personally don't expect this offer to be as popular as the April offer so it might not sell out before expiration (the April offer also went on for several weeks).

*An unsubbed Premiere has some resale value since a buyer can activate a new subscription, but the street price of a 500 GB Bolt is low enough that the Premiere really isn't worth very much IMO.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

StrynBean said:


> I am on the edge. My Premier is humming along fine. I also have a Roamio that is fine. Decisions decisions.


If you use both units and have the funds, the answer is easy: take advantage of the deal while you can.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mike-d said:


> The offer says "while supplies last". Does this imply new hardware could be coming? Soon? I would hate to shell out $588 for the Premiere to Bolt+ upgrade, only to see new hardware arrive anytime soon? I called and the rep would not say, of course...


Unlikely new box equipment is coming/soon. The "while supplies last" language covers TiVo's exposure, including to present inventory (if it wants). The same or similar language was used for the promotion 6 months ago and the Bolt still is here.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Seems like lifetime premieres are selling for $200 - $300 on ebay and lifetime 500G bolts are selling for $500 - $600. This deal doesn't seem to be much of a savings.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if you have to be home to sign for it when it arrives? I didn't see anything in the confirmation or shipping emails about that.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I didn’t get an email and I think I want to get a Bolt+. What do I do?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> I didn't get an email and I think I want to get a Bolt+. What do I do?


Call TiVo and ask for the deal; have your Premiere TSN.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Call TiVo and ask for the deal; have your Premiere TSN.


Thanks.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> I didn't get an email and I think I want to get a Bolt+. What do I do?


Go to the TiVo.com page linked in this thread somewhere and enter your unit's TiVo Service Number (no dashes) in the coupon code box after putting your choice of Bolt in the cart. If it's an eligible Premiere you should see the discount.

My email only listed one of my two Premieres but either of the TSNs work.

EDIT: This page: TiVo BOLT


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

pdhenry said:


> Go to the TiVo.com page linked in this thread somewhere and enter your unit's TiVo Service Number (no dashes) in the coupon code box after putting your choice of Bolt in the cart. If it's an eligible Premiere you should see the discount.
> 
> My email only listed one of my two Premieres but either of the TSNs work.
> 
> EDIT: This page: TiVo BOLT


Thanks, I'll give it a try. 
It worked, but I didn't pull the trigger. I'm going to chance waiting for a Black Friday type deal and then sell my xl4. Id do it on a plain Premiere, but I think the xl4 has enough resale value to keep it and wait. Hope I'm not making a mistake.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If it weren't for the prospect of having to call Cox to activate a cable card I might have gone for it in exchange for a 2 tuner Premiere, but honestly it seems hardly worth the hassle of dealing with pairing cable card to a new unit or dealing with Cox in general, plus the 6 tuner Roamio is plenty good enough for my needs.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Please recommend a 2.5" 3TB drive for a Bolt upgrade other than the Toshiba MQ03ABB300
> I just want more options


It's going for $129 now and probable the best internal option for Bolt.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

moyekj said:


> If it weren't for the prospect of having to call Cox to activate a cable card I might have gone for it in exchange for a 2 tuner Premiere, but honestly it seems hardly worth the hassle of dealing with pairing cable card to a new unit or dealing with Cox in general, plus the 6 tuner Roamio is plenty good enough for my needs.


I usually have to walk the Cox reps through the pairing process. Just call during normal business hours when the "A" team is working and you should be fine.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

StrynBean said:


> I am on the edge. My Premier is humming along fine. I also have a Roamio that is fine. Decisions decisions.


Go for it!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> In April certain Bolt models (I don't remember which) went in and out of stock during the offer. I think that offer had a high uptake rate due to the donor models being older SD TiVos with limited utility compared to any of the HD TiVo models. Even though a Premiere with Lifetime is arguably worth more than an S2 with Lifetime, TiVo really didn't sweeten the offer for Premiere owners*. I personally don't expect this offer to be as popular as the April offer so it might not sell out before expiration (the April offer also went on for several weeks).
> 
> *An unsubbed Premiere has some resale value since a buyer can activate a new subscription, but the street price of a 500 GB Bolt is low enough that the Premiere really isn't worth very much IMO.


Sounds like you are talking yourself into more Bolt+ TiVos... lol


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I was thinking this wasn't worth it since I "just bought" my Premiere. Then I checked my account and found it's been over 7 years! Man, time flies.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

pdhenry said:


> In April certain Bolt models (I don't remember which) went in and out of stock during the offer. I think that offer had a high uptake rate due to the donor models being older SD TiVos with limited utility compared to any of the HD TiVo models. Even though a Premiere with Lifetime is arguably worth more than an S2 with Lifetime, TiVo really didn't sweeten the offer for Premiere owners*. I personally don't expect this offer to be as popular as the April offer so it might not sell out before expiration (the April offer also went on for several weeks).


I believe, since there are presumably many more lifetimed Premieres operating in the field than there were lifetimed older units for those previous offers, that this offer will generate as least as many sales as the previous ones. The real question pertaining to if they'll run out of stock is how much inventory TiVo has allocated for this sale vs. the other ones.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> Seems like lifetime premieres are selling for $200 - $300 on ebay and lifetime 500G bolts are selling for $500 - $600. This deal doesn't seem to be much of a savings.


I didn't think of that analysis. The marketplace is efficient after all...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Sounds like you are talking yourself into more Bolt+ TiVos... lol


I was actually considering buying a Bolt+ and flipping it on eBay, but shwru980r's analysis has me reconsidering (briefly).


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> I was thinking this wasn't worth it since I "just bought" my Premiere. Then I checked my account and found it's been over 7 years! Man, time flies.


LOL.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> I was actually considering buying a Bolt+ and flipping it on eBay, but shwru980r's analysis has me reconsidering (briefly).


shwru980r's analysis is interesting, like in Vegas it appears to be a push for TiVo. Still upgraded technology and speed is compelling. I like my Bolt+ way better that Premiere XL but only slightly better than Roamio Pro if that makes any sense. Bolt 500gb allows for either OTH or cable and easy 3TB hard drive upgradability for ~$129, still about $270 less than Bolt+ but you lose 2 tuners, black box color and cable only. Spouse hated the white!!!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cheap Flyer said:


> This thread is about the upgrade deal. You should look in the Tivo Upgrade Center section for answers to your hard drive upgrade question.


Thank you forum police but with nearly 500X more posts than you, I believe that I do have a working knowledge of the ins and outs of TCF.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Thank you forum police but with nearly 500X more posts than you, I believe that I do have a working knowledge of the ins and outs of TCF.


Don't want to get in the middle of something...

Newegg has a special today on a 2-1/2" 2TB laptop HD for $84.99 that may work for you.

Shell Shocker Deal. Exclusive Jaw Dropping Savings on PC Components and Electronics - Newegg.com


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> It's going for $129 now and probable the best internal option for Bolt.


Where is that? Sadly, at $189 at Amazon.com, from Marketplace sellers (Amazon no longer itself selling it, seemingly).


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Where is that? Sadly, at $189 at Amazon.com, from Marketplace sellers (Amazon no longer itself selling it, seemingly).


Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com


You beat me to it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com





Sparky1234 said:


> You beat me to it.


Thanks--


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Thank you forum police but with nearly 500X more posts than you, I believe that I do have a working knowledge of the ins and outs of TCF.


You clearly don't because veering this thread about the promotional lifetime transfer with eight posts about upgrading your hardware is the very definition of hijacking a thread. You'd think you'd have learned by now with your self proclaimed post count superiority.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ah30k said:


> You clearly don't because veering this thread about the promotional lifetime transfer with eight posts about upgrading your hardware is the very definition of hijacking a thread. You'd think you'd have learned by now with your self proclaimed post count superiority.


Don't get yourself involved where you don't belong.
Now run along and God bless.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Don't want to get in the middle of something...
> 
> Newegg has a special today on a 2-1/2" 2TB laptop HD for $84.99 that may work for you.
> 
> Shell Shocker Deal. Exclusive Jaw Dropping Savings on PC Components and Electronics - Newegg.com


Seagate uses SMR with their drives. So I'm not sure if this would be a good fit.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ah30k said:


> You clearly don't because veering this thread about the promotional lifetime transfer with eight posts about upgrading your hardware is the very definition of hijacking a thread. You'd think you'd have learned by now with your self proclaimed post count superiority.


Sorry, thread drift is part of TCF's DNA, it's part of the joy that is TCF, you don't have to like it, you don't have to participate in the drift, and you can ignore members that you feel contribute too much drift, but I have to side with scandia101 on this (write that in the records folks..) the drift is what makes TCF special.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Seagate uses SMR with their drives. So I'm not sure if this would be a good fit.


Missed the SMR issue and it's covered well on this site so it's a no go for Bolt.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Sorry, thread drift is part of TCF's DNA, it's part of the joy that is TCF, you don't have to like it, you don't have to participate in the drift, and you can ignore members that you feel contribute too much drift, but I have to side with scandia101 on this (write that in the records folks..) the drift is what makes TCF special.


Thread drift is great. Seems silly though to ignore the best suited thread/forum for your question and be snarky about a seemingly good idea (to look in the right forum and thread).

Perhaps there he wouldn't have been recommended an unsuitable drive.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> I was thinking this wasn't worth it since I "just bought" my Premiere. Then I checked my account and found it's been over 7 years! Man, time flies.


Another reason why TiVo doomsayers are like Nostradamus...if you gave them thousands of guesses + years!


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Seems like lifetime premieres are selling for $200 - $300 on ebay and lifetime 500G bolts are selling for $500 - $600. _ This deal doesn't seem to be much of a savings._





pdhenry said:


> I didn't think of that analysis. The marketplace is efficient after all...


If I am giving up my LT P4 for $99 AND purchasing a Bolt 500GB @ $150 = so outlay is ~$250 
vs.
Selling my P4 on Ebay for $250
vs.
Bolt 500Gb on eBay for $550.

Why is this not a savings again?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Thank you forum police but with nearly 500X more posts than you, I believe that I do have a working knowledge of the ins and outs of TCF.


To be fair it's only about 21x more posts, not 500x :innocent: *ducks*


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> To be fair it's only about 21x more posts, not 500x :innocent: *ducks*


and none of us are Smeek-level


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NoVa said:


> If I am giving up my LT P4 for $99 AND purchasing a Bolt 500GB @ $150 = so outlay is ~$250


Bolt 500GB at TiVo is $200 (not $150, which you might get from price matching, but different story)
Transfer is $100
By transferring you reduce the value of your LT P4 from $250 to $50 (loss of $200)

So your cash outlay is $200+$100 = $300
and you are left with P4 worth $50 (loss of $200)
and LT Bolt worth $550.

You started with $250 of assets (LT P4), spent $300 cash (Bolt + Transfer), and end up with $600 of assets ($50 P4 + $550 LT Bolt)

So $250 starting assets, throw $300 cash in, for $550 of assets, but you actually have $600 of assets.

Basically there is a slight advantage in that you got $50 of value by doing the transfer deal.

Need to factor in you pay tax on TiVo purchase (in some states on service and hardware), bumping up the cost of the TiVo route, but you can purchase tivo warranty if that is something you want, and you are guaranteed a brand new unit untouched.


NoVa said:


> vs.
> Selling my P4 on Ebay for $250
> vs.
> Bolt 500Gb on eBay for $550.
> ...


You buy a 500GB LT Bolt on Ebay for $550
Sell your LT P4 on Ebay for $250
Your cash outlay is -$550 + $250 = $300
and you are left with no LT P4 (ie worth $0)
and LT Bolt worth $550

You started with $250 of assets (LT P4), spent $300 cash (net ebay buy LT Bolt sell LT P4), and end up with $550 of assets (LT Bolt)

Basically you are coming out even.

So IMO the LT P4 transfer deal from TiVo (and I am using the ebay numbers that you provided of $250 and $550) gets you ever so slightly ahead but isn't a flaming hot deal.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

kettledrum said:


> To be fair it's only about 21x more posts, not 500x :innocent: *ducks*


???
Cheap flyer,who I was responding to, has 22 posts. 22 x 21 is only 462 and I have 10,700.
Granted I was only being approximate because I didn't feel like doing the math. The actual difference is 486x


----------



## rnopelo (May 23, 2014)

I'm planning to take advantage of this offer to upgrade from my Premiere to the Bolt. Does anyone know what company TiVo uses for shipping and if they require a signature? This will influence what I use for a shipping address. Thanks.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rnopelo said:


> I'm planning to take advantage of this offer to upgrade from my Premiere to the Bolt. Does anyone know what company TiVo uses for shipping and if they require a signature? This will influence what I use for a shipping address. Thanks.


My orders from tivo come via fedex. I've done the signature waiver thing with fedex and ups, so I never have to sign so I don't ever know if a sig is required by default or not.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

rnopelo said:


> I'm planning to take advantage of this offer to upgrade from my Premiere to the Bolt. Does anyone know what company TiVo uses for shipping and if they require a signature? This will influence what I use for a shipping address. Thanks.


In the 2016 they were using UPS, but I think somewhere in 2017 they switched to FedEx as all my recent shipments were from FedEx (and I recall around the time of the first transfer offer earlier in the year, there was mention that a new shipping provider allowed them to handle more volume). This is for larger items like DVRs. None of my packages had signature delivery service requested by the shipper.

For smaller items/accessories, like PoE MoCA filters or remotes, they sometimes use FedEx SmartPost, which is FedEx for the long haul, but USPS for final delivery.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

sfhub said:


> Basically you are coming out even.
> 
> So IMO the LT P4 transfer deal from TiVo (and I am using the ebay numbers that you provided of $250 and $550) gets you ever so slightly ahead but isn't a flaming hot deal.


What your analysis ignores is the economic value of not having the hassle of finding a buyer on ebay and shipping your Premier. Also not taking into account that Premiers have different value to different owners. Some may use it as their primary box. Others may not use it for much at all but still get enough value from it that they wouldn't initiate a unilateral sale of it on eBay. The upgrade offer takes all of the risk out of the round trip transaction up front since TiVo is effectively buying your Premier back. They benefit by reducing the number of Premiers to support in the field, which they'll eventually sunset support of anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm thinking about taking them up on this and just selling the Bolt. I have a Premiere I'm not using and haven't sold because I'm too lazy and it's not worth that much money. But if I could pay $300 for a Bolt with lifetime and flip it for $600 that would be worth it.


----------



## darklyte (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone tried calling customer service to ask if they would apply this offer to a Series 3? 

Been waiting forever to get an upgrade offer on my S3 and never got the email last year when they had the offer, called in afterwards but was late and they wouldn't budge. Very annoyed I keep missing out.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> What your analysis ignores is the economic value of not having the hassle of finding a buyer on ebay and shipping your Premier.


Hassles of selling are subjective/relative and specific to the person. If it is a big hassle then one *should factor that in*, as you suggest. If it is no big deal, then factor that in.

IMO the hassle is not in finding a buyer, but if something goes wrong with the transaction. In that sense, if something goes wrong with the transaction direct with TiVo there can be a big hassle as well as brentsg (and others) can attest to
Run far, far away

Personally I consider the case of something going wrong to be rare both in the buy from TiVo case and the case of selling LT P4 on ebay. Other's may feel differently.

There is also the hassle/cost of upgrading at all. The Bolt isn't a straight upgrade. You get a wave form factor which may not fit in your cabinet. You lose analog A/V connections, which may or may not be useful. You may need to upgrade the drive to meet your needs and realize later it uses 2.5" drives instead of 3.5" drives, unless you cut a hole and go the external route. If one's current Premier setup meets their needs, one could argue your best bet is to just stick with it rather than investing more cash into QAM hardware. OTA users might be considering different factors.

Everyone has their thresholds of value to pull the trigger. For me I'd want $150-$200 value to invest more in TiVo hardware. Others may feel break even financially with no need to deal with ebay is a good value. Some may feel break even plus the added comfort of getting a warranty from TiVo that guarantees transfer of lifetime is enough value.

IMO the S2/S3/HD transfer offer provided pretty good value. IMO this offer is ok if you were planning on doing the upgrade anyway, but not flaming hot. That is just my opinion and everyone has their own.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

darklyte said:


> Has anyone tried calling customer service to ask if they would apply this offer to a Series 3?
> 
> Been waiting forever to get an upgrade offer on my S3 and never got the email last year when they had the offer, called in afterwards but was late and they wouldn't budge. Very annoyed I keep missing out.


Some people posted earlier that they tried and were denied, but you never know what might get offered if you call in. They might have something similar that can be offered depending on what value has been assigned to your account by the computer.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> What your analysis ignores is the economic value of not having the hassle of finding a buyer on ebay and shipping your Premier. Also not taking into account that Premiers have different value to different owners. Some may use it as their primary box. Others may not use it for much at all but still get enough value from it that they wouldn't initiate a unilateral sale of it on eBay. The upgrade offer takes all of the risk out of the round trip transaction up front since TiVo is effectively buying your Premier back. They benefit by reducing the number of Premiers to support in the field, which they'll eventually sunset support of anyway.


I would add that there is enormous value in not having one's wife yelling to you about how slow Netflix and Amazon are loading!


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

There is also one other factor I forgot to mention in that TiVo sometimes "forgets" they gave you a transfer offer, and going the TiVo route may end up netting you a LT Bolt *and* a LT P4 (because they forget to deactivate). That would obviously be a vote in favor of going the TiVo route.


----------



## gfweiss (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Where is that? Sadly, at $189 at Amazon.com, from Marketplace sellers (Amazon no longer itself selling it, seemingly).





Cheap Flyer said:


> This thread is about the upgrade deal. You should look in the Tivo Upgrade Center section for answers to your hard drive upgrade question.


Actually, the post is quite appropriate since someone who gets the upgrade offer must decide between getting the 3Tb Bolt+ or getting the 500Gb Bolt and upgrading it him or her self. That person would be quite interested in knowing the different HD choices.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Bolt 500GB at TiVo is $200 (not $150, which you might get from price matching, but different story)
> Transfer is $100
> By transferring you reduce the value of your LT P4 from $250 to $50 (loss of $200)
> 
> ...


I can relate to your analysis - do this is my head all the time. Wired that way. Nice summary and explanation! Hard to measure the touchy feely side of the equation though. Smile!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

rnopelo said:


> I'm planning to take advantage of this offer to upgrade from my Premiere to the Bolt. Does anyone know what company TiVo uses for shipping and if they require a signature? This will influence what I use for a shipping address. Thanks.


I've seen USPS, UPS and FEDEX deliver my TiVo stuff. No signature required by any.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> I've seen USPS, UPS and FEDEX deliver my TiVo stuff. No signature required by any.


I think that it often depends on the neighborhood and the driver, as to whether the co. feels safe to leave the package without signature.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> ???
> Cheap flyer,who I was responding to, has 22 posts. 22 x 21 is only 462 and I have 10,700.
> Granted I was only being approximate because I didn't feel like doing the math. The actual difference is 486x


Haha, my bad. I clearly wasn't using the right person when I did my math. I'll go back to my little corner now. Carry on..


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just posting up that my $250 Lifetime Tivo Bolt showed up along with its new WD Blue 2TB drive from Amazon, installed and all set up. Now transferring shows from old Bolt that will run out of subscription next week. 

Whats an unsubscribed 2TB Bolt worth these days? What about with the OEM 500GB drive? Anyone want it?


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

OK - I have a Roamio Pro with lifetime (my main box) and another year of warranty and I have a Premiere with lifetime (used like a mini). I am considering the Premiere upgrade offer.
So here is my math. I have a current value of (based on ebay)
Roamio Pro Lifetime $500 + Premiere lifetime $175 = $675
If I upgrade the premiere to a Bolt+, with 3 year warranty, the cost is: $588

Current Value + Outlay = 588 + 675 = $1263
Total Value after upgrade = Bolt-plus $800 + Premiere No Serv $50 + Roamio Pro Lifetime $500 = $1350

This assumes a Bolt+ value of $800 used, after I buy it.
I would then sell the premiere and roamio (get around $550) and buy another $150 mini, to replace the Premiere.

Does this make sense? Is the Bolt+ really better than the Roamio Pro?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

mike-d said:


> Does this make sense? Is the Bolt+ really better than the Roamio Pro?


From a functionality perspective, if you use the apps or want access to the limited 4k content, it makes sense. If you use something like Roku for apps, (from a functionality perspective) I would probably sell the Premiere Lifetime and get a used Mini or wait for the Mini 4K.

From a value perspective, transferring from 2-tuner premiere to a Bolt gives you more value than someone transferring from P4 or P4XL, so I would say it makes sense from a value perspective. You also can potentially save money down the line with fewer (or just one) CableCARD rentals.

BTW isn't the cost to upgrade to Bolt+ $499+$99=$598 (not $588) and isn't there some additional for the warranty? Also shouldn't you be using the new (vs used) Bolt+ pricing on ebay which is probably more like $900-$950 (vs $800)?


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

I picked $800, considering that the new Bolt+ is used as soon as I get it. For some reason my tivo cart, has the bolt+ at $449 + $99 + 3 year warranty + tax = $588. I have one cable card and would be moving it from the Roamio Pro to the Bolt+.
SO is all this headache worth the final upgrade of the Roamio Pro to a Bolt+. Hard to say?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

mike-d said:


> I picked $800, considering that the new Bolt+ is used as soon as I get it. For some reason my tivo cart, has the bolt+ at $449 + $99 + 3 year warranty + tax = $588. I have one cable card and would be moving it from the Roamio Pro to the Bolt+.
> SO is all this headache worth the final upgrade of the Roamio Pro to a Bolt+. Hard to say?


If that is the price they are giving you (especially after tax, with 3yr warranty) I would go for it.

Keep in mind the Bolt+ has a wave form factor case (ie it isn't flat like the Roamio Pro and stacking components requires workarounds), you lose the component connections (if you are using them currently for anything), and it uses 2.5" hard drives if you ever have plans to upgrade (you can use 3.5" drives if you cut a hole and use a long SATA cable to external case, sounds like you won't care about that since you are getting a Bolt+ vs Bolt 500GB) You gain 4k support (for which there is limited content) and much faster app speed (if you use them). You also get your 3yr warranty vs 1yr left on Roamio Pro.

From a value perspective, in your case, I would do it. From a functionality perspective you'll need to decide what you care about.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

mike-d said:


> I picked $800, considering that the new Bolt+ is used as soon as I get it.


If I am buying new, I usually use the "new" ebay price as that is the price it would cost for me to buy new on the open market or that is the price I would get to sell new. Some people do these transfers to flip the units on ebay (sold as new, or new other, opened to test) Your's would have the added value of 3yr warranty direct from TiVo, so that would also compensate if you used it a bit and felt it wasn't worth the upgrade and wanted to sell for profit.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

New Bolt on the way.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine arrived this morning. The FedEx guy didn't even knock, let alone ask me to sign for it.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I never received the email but my new Bolt is on the way.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Does this make sense? Is the Bolt+ really better than the Roamio Pro?[/QUOTE]
I like my Bolt+ better than my Roamio Pro, I have both, but would not spend the money to trade up unless you stream from Amazon, etc. Bolt+ is faster in that regard. Other's have provided their pros and cons here.

My dilemma is do I trade up one or both of my Premiere XL 2 tuners for the Bolt 500 then buy 2 or 3TB upgrade drives?


----------



## josborne (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as a lot of folks...have a Roamio Pro as my Main and I have a Premiere Elite/4xl as a spare Tivo in a bedroom. Seriously considering the current $99 transfer offer for Premier owners.

Does anyone know what Tivo normally does if you need to have a Tivo unit replaced that's no longer available via an exchange if you have a lifetime sub on the unit in question? I know if you have an issue with equipment and it's out of warranty they charge $150 for a refurbed model and do transfer the lifetime subscription to the replacement unit. I have done this a few time many years ago, but both time I did the unit I had was only a generation back in availability. The Premier is 3 generations back so there is a strong likely hood if my unit fails they want have a Premiere to replace it with. Anyone know what they usually do in this scenario?

I called Tivo today and the answer I got sounded very unsure by the fella on the phone. He said they would replace it with the closest equivalent available, but they would expect me to buy service for the exchanged unit. No transfer of the lifetime in this case.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

sfhub said:


> Hassles of selling are subjective/relative and specific to the person. If it is a big hassle then one *should factor that in*, as you suggest. If it is no big deal, then factor that in.
> 
> IMO the hassle is not in finding a buyer, but if something goes wrong with the transaction. In that sense, if something goes wrong with the transaction direct with TiVo there can be a big hassle as well as brentsg (and others) can attest to
> Run far, far away
> ...


I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm waiting/hoping for a better deal


josborne said:


> I'm in the same boat as a lot of folks...have a Roamio Pro as my Main and I have a Premiere Elite/4xl as a spare Tivo in a bedroom. Seriously considering the current $99 transfer offer for Premier owners.
> 
> Does anyone know what Tivo normally does if you need to have a Tivo unit replaced that's no longer available via an exchange if you have a lifetime sub on the unit in question? I know if you have an issue with equipment and it's out of warranty they charge $150 for a refurbed model and do transfer the lifetime subscription to the replacement unit. I have done this a few time many years ago, but both time I did the unit I had was only a generation back in availability. The Premier is 3 generations back so there is a strong likely hood if my unit fails they want have a Premiere to replace it with. Anyone know what they usually do in this scenario?
> 
> I called Tivo today and the answer I got sounded very unsure by the fella on the phone. He said they would replace it with the closest equivalent available, but they would expect me to buy service for the exchanged unit. No transfer of the lifetime in this case.


I've got the same situation. Close decision, but I've decided to wait a while for the usual fall, pre-Christmas sales. I'm hoping to get a similar deal, but without having to brick the xl4 so I could sell it.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

My guess is there will be some refurb Bolt or Roamio with lifetime deal come Black Friday, but you never know., maybe transfer deals is all you are going to see.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> My dilemma is do I trade up one or both of my Premiere XL 2 tuners for the Bolt 500 then buy 2 or 3TB upgrade drives?


Trade one for Bolt+ and another for Bolt 500GB then sell the Bolt 500GB for profit to offset the cost of the Bolt+. If you need two rooms get a Mini.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Got my Bolt+ today, hooked it all up to replace my Premiere XL. Swapped out the cable card. After running Guided Setup (twice since it first downloaded a new software update and restarted), everything just works. 

I figured nothing would work since I didn't contact Charter at all. If all my stations work, is there any reason to actually contact Charter? I don't get any premium channels. I have a tuning adapter hooked up if that matters.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I figured nothing would work since I didn't contact Charter at all. If all my stations work, is there any reason to actually contact Charter?


In the short term no, but in the long term, yes. Depending on the schedule of EMM messages, the card may stop working at a future date. The pairing will allow you to get future EMM messages (needed for all channels, standard and premium) and will allow premium content re-encryption (needed for just premium content - content with CCI set).


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

sfhub said:


> In the short term no, but in the long term, yes. Depending on the schedule of EMM messages, the card may stop working at a future date. The pairing will allow you to get future EMM messages (needed for all channels, standard and premium) and will allow premium content re-encryption (needed for just premium content - content with CCI set).


Thanks. I'll plan to call but I'm glad it sounds like it doesn't need to be immediate and it can work for a few days until I get a bit of time to call.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Trade one for Bolt+ and another for Bolt 500GB then sell the Bolt 500GB for profit to offset the cost of the Bolt+. If you need two rooms get a Mini.


Interesting assertion.

I already have 2 Minis ver2 and wouldn't trade Premiere XL for a Mini. Premiere offers more flexibility as long as you don't need to stream, Amazon or Netflix, to a Premiere and ROI is about 51 months to payback cost of Mini at best price of $106 including tax, cable card only costs $1.99 per month with Cox.

On the fence for 2 Bolts to replace two 7 year old Premieres with upgraded 2 TB HDDs. SM is sweet! Without lifetime Premieres are pretty much worthless at $45-$60 on eBay.

Can a white Bolt be painted black? Spouse is asking...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

BTW how many TiVos do you have? I saw on another thread you have at least 1 PXL4 and here you are considering transferring lifetime on 2 PXLs.



Sparky1234 said:


> I already have 2 Minis ver2 and wouldn't trade Premiere XL for a Mini.


I think what you are saying is you prefer the flexibility of having 2 separate DVRs vs 1 DVR with the equivalent number of (or more) tuners?



Sparky1234 said:


> ROI is about 51 months to payback cost of Mini at best price of $106 including tax, cable card only costs $1.99 per month with Cox.


Premiere uses around 30watts I am guessing (based on S3s) and Bolt uses around 15watts, Mini is maybe 12watt. Where I am at incremental electricity is .28/kWh. So for *my* ROI comparison I would add around $3/mo of electricity savings for each Premiere that got switched to Bolt (a little more if you replaced with Mini). My area is high, yours might be much less. It is good Cox is still charging you $1.99 for CableCARD. Comcast used to charge $1.50. Now they like to give you the CableCARD for free, but charge you a $9.95 additional outlet fee and give you -$2.50 credit for using your own equipment for a net $7.45/mo charge. Comcast gives you one "outlet" with your service, so the 1st CableCARD is just -$2.50 customer equipment credit.



Sparky1234 said:


> On the fence for 2 Bolts to replace two 7 year old Premieres with upgraded 2 TB HDDs. SM is sweet! Without lifetime Premieres are pretty much worthless at $45-$60 on eBay.


As you pointed out you'll need to pay additional $100-$130 for equivalent or larger HD, for each unit you'd like more space on.

I wouldn't say the Premiere's without lifetime are pretty much worthless. They can at least still be activated, unlike S3/HD. Two "worthless" Premieres can probably get you a Mini if you can sell them locally (shipping on Premieres can add up) 

Then you need to factor in your Premieres are 7 years old and maybe your drives are getting up there in age, so the chances of HD dying or power supply issues start increasing.

If I were in your shoes, I would have gone for the refurb Roamio OTA with lifetime $199 deal they had last year and spent another $13 to add the CableCARD slot. You could even have salvaged your 3.5" 2TB drives and reused them on the Roamio. More importantly, they come in black 

Other things you might not care about. Bolts come with MoCA 2.0 client/bridge (adding flexiblity for your Mini placement) Bolts come with gigabit ethernet. Bolts come with builtin 802.11 AC 2x2 WiFi (adding flexibility for the Bolt placement and supporting faster speeds) Bolts come stock with RF/IR remotes so you don't need to have line of sight to control. Bolts support 4K (but there is limited content) Bolts are much faster with their apps. Bolts come with 4 Tuner's instead of 2 that you currently have. Bolts lose analog video connections. Bolts cannot do simultaneous OTA/Cable. Bolts use 2.5" vs 3.5" HDDs which might limit your choices and/or increase the costs of upgrading. Bolt power supply is much easier (and less expensive) to replace if it goes bad. The Bolt you are considering only comes in white and has a wavy form factor that may not stack well without workarounds. Bolts will be getting software updates, both minor and major, going forward (you can look at this as good or bad)


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Does anybody know how soon service goes away on the "lifetime traded" Tivo?

Also, is there anyway to verify which TiVo is losing service? I know I triple checked it when I filled out the form, but I wish I had it in writing in the order mail or online...


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

tlc said:


> Does anybody know how soon service goes away on the "lifetime traded" Tivo?
> 
> Also, is there anyway to verify which TiVo is losing service? I know I triple checked it when I filled out the form, but I wish I had it in writing in the order mail or online...


The deactivation date is in the offer email (10/31/17?).

The TiVo whose TSN you entered as Promo Code will be deactivated.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> BTW how many TiVos do you have? I saw on another thread you have at least 1 PXL4 and here you are considering transferring lifetime on 2 PXLs.


Too many...



sfhub said:


> Premiere uses around 30watts I am guessing (based on S3s) and Bolt uses around 15watts, Mini is maybe 12watt. Where I am at incremental electricity is .28/kWh. So for *my* ROI comparison I would add around $3/mo of electricity savings for each Premiere that got switched to Bolt (a little more if you replaced with Mini). My area is high, yours might be much less. It is good Cox is still charging you $1.99 for CableCARD. Comcast used to charge $1.50. Now they like to give you the CableCARD for free, but charge you a $9.95 additional outlet fee and give you -$2.50 credit for using your own equipment for a net $7.45/mo charge. Comcast gives you one "outlet" with your service, so the 1st CableCARD is just -$2.50 customer equipment credit.


Electricity here is less than 1/2 your rate so not an issue for me. Cox $1.99 per CableCard is a bonus. Competition with Fios drives the rate down.



sfhub said:


> Then you need to factor in your Premieres are 7 years old and maybe your drives are getting up there in age, so the chances of HD dying or power supply issues start increasing.


I have fixed the Premieres often. Age and breakdowns not an issue for me.



sfhub said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would have gone for the refurb Roamio OTA with lifetime $199 deal they had last year and spent another $13 to add the CableCARD slot. You could even have salvaged your 3.5" 2TB drives and reused them on the Roamio. More importantly, they come in black


Missed this deal.

Now you have me considering a Bolt+ and 1 or 2 Minis and selling the 2 Premiere XL, 1 with lifetime and 1 without (use one lifetime for the Bolt+). Keeping the Premiere XL4 with 4TB HDD for future upgrade events.

So glad you weighed in!!! Thanks!

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Follow up...

Did the math as sfhub suggested and it appears that buying a Bolt+ and 2 Minis will cost me $482 less over 3 years compared to 2 500GB Bolts. Math available upon request.

Need TC help with Premiere selling price estimated value assumptions:

1 Premiere XL4 4TB HDD with lifetime $180 and buyer pays $20 shipping circa 2013.
1 Premiere XL 2TB HDD with lifetime $150 and buyer pays $20 shipping circa 2012.
1 Premiere XL 2 TB HDD NO lifetime $60 and buyer pays $20 shipping circa 2010.

All with original remotes and manuals. Excellent working condition. Replacement HDDs are about 2-3 years old.

Am I close on the pricing? Checked eBay but prices and conditions are all over the place. I will post something in eBay sales forum.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

="josborne said:


> ...Does anyone know what Tivo normally does if you need to have a Tivo unit replaced that's no longer available via an exchange if you have a lifetime sub on the unit in question? I know if you have an issue with equipment and it's out of warranty they charge $150 for a refurbed model and do transfer the lifetime subscription to the replacement unit. I have done this a few time many years ago, but both time I did the unit I had was only a generation back in availability. The Premier is 3 generations back so there is a strong likely hood if my unit fails they want have a Premiere to replace it with. Anyone know what they usually do in this scenario?


 I don't know what is "usual" and I would guess that the answer might depend on who you talk to at TiVo. In my case, when the hard drive on my Premiere XL died last year TiVo offered me a refurbed Roamio for like $99 plus I think $299 to transfer my Lifetime Service from the Premiere. It was much cheaper for me to buy a new hard drive and fix it myself. That being said, now my Premiere with 2TB drive will get deactivated in this Bolt upgrade deal so I guess I'm going to see how much I can sell it for.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> Interesting assertion.
> 
> I already have 2 Minis ver2 and wouldn't trade Premiere XL for a Mini. Premiere offers more flexibility as long as you don't need to stream, Amazon or Netflix, to a Premiere and ROI is about 51 months to payback cost of Mini at best price of $106 including tax, cable card only costs $1.99 per month with Cox.
> 
> ...


You said your Premiere units were 2 tuner. You can't use Minis with 2 tuner Premiere units so I assumed you were using the Premieres in different rooms. Replacing them with a 6 tuner Bolt+ and a Mini gains you two tuners, lets you return a CableCARD and reduces noise and power usage in the second room.

Now based on this post you obviously have a different setup then I thought. You must have at least one more TiVo with 4 or more tuners to have a Mini. And obviously more rooms then I thought.

I agree with you that a two tuner Premiere without service is worthless. So assume you're just going to trash those units after the service is stopped. But you got 7 years out of them, which should mean they've more then paid for themselves by now. And by transferring the lifetime to a new Bolt for just $99 you're saving $450 so you're essentially getting $450 for an old unit that probably wouldn't sell for more then $150 on ebay.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Just upgraded 1 old Premier to Bolt 500. I assume these are new units and not refurbs? Can't afford to do all 3 so I hope they do this again in a year. I think 1 a year I can handle and my wife won't get too upset.

had to do it by phone as the website is broken again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

It's new if that's what you chose (someone reported being able to choose a refurb.).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can a white Bolt be painted black? Spouse is asking...


The remote is RF so the Bolt can be hidden somewhere.

You can hang it behind your TV with this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KPEU7JY


----------



## kyderr (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread is great. I think the calculations on ROI are amazing. I thought I was detailed. Clearly we not considering the air temperature change from the heating of the unit. And the resulting cooling cost increase or heating cost decrease. 
*grin*

I got my new unit. But I am out of town and I can't hook it up. But I got a helpful email from TiVo just now which contained the phrase "
Let's get your TV signal working! Our records show that your TiVo BOLT is connected to the TiVo service but is still not receiving a TV signal. Are you having any problems with your CableCARD or antenna? Call 877.289.8486 and we'll help you through the setup process.
"

Really? My TiVo is still in the box. If it's connecting to the TiVo service I would be shocked.

I replaced my broken Premiere with lifetime with this bolt. Really happy so far. But gotta hook it up first.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kyderr said:


> This thread is great. I think the calculations on ROI are amazing. I thought I was detailed. Clearly we not considering the air temperature change from the heating of the unit. And the resulting cooling cost increase or heating cost decrease.
> *grin*
> 
> I got my new unit. But I am out of town and I can't hook it up. But I got a helpful email from TiVo just now which contained the phrase "
> ...


Yep, it's the generic "welcome" email from TiVo--don't sweat its inaccuracy.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think "connected" means it's been activated on your account.


----------



## kyderr (Nov 12, 2012)

Or...... TiVo has secret cameras in it and monitors our every move 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

selling two Premieres.... could take advantage of this promo if you like.

FS: (1) Premiere XL w/Lifetime, (1) Premiere w/Lifetime


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

tlc said:


> Does anybody know how soon service goes away on the "lifetime traded" Tivo?
> 
> Also, is there anyway to verify which TiVo is losing service? I know I triple checked it when I filled out the form, but I wish I had it in writing in the order mail or online...


My Tivo Series 3 is still active after using it to upgrade to a Roamio Pro during the summer blowout sale months ago. I wonder if they will ever deactivate it.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Depends. If you did it during the first round where you were given a promo code or called it in, probably not as it would take manual review of all the sales to figure out what to deactivate.

If you did it during the redux a couple of weeks later, then yes, because you used the TSN as the promo code so TiVo knows which TiVos to deactivate.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I placed an order last night I think, but I got the forever retrieving order page. I have a pended charge but nothing is showing up under my order history.


----------



## MrHat (Mar 5, 2005)

I received the email. Only one of my premiers qualify. I have 3 premier’s. 2 with lifetime and one month to month. Last year 2 of them qualified to upgrade to lifetime at a discount. Nearly immediately after adding the lifetime one of the premier’s died. Thankfully they agreed to replace it but were out of stock for the premiers and around the same time there was a Romiao with lifetime promo and i bought one of them. When the premier finally showed up it wasn’t needed and has been on the shelf since. Enter this new promo. Seems like a perfect opportunity for me to phase out my last month to month premier and upgrade to a bolt+. Except the extra premier hasn’t been plugged in and apparently doesn’t qualify because of its in activity. Has anyone had any luck in this type of situation? It seems like a win for TiVo....they can sell a bolt+...get a pair of old premiers out of service... make a customer who has been with them since the early 2000’s happy ....should be a good opportunity for all....but TiVo wont budge.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

Once the Lifetime Premiere, used for the upgrade, is deactivated, can it be used at all? Even just to use it like a Mini? Thx


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I got the forever retrieving order page.


That happen to me when I ordered mine, so I killed the browser. But I got a order comfirmation Email from TiVo and it showed up under my order history along with a pending charge on my credit card when I checked four hours later.

I would feel uneasy about not getting a order confirmation number. Since you ordered last night (after hours ?) your order confirmation may come later after a human looks at it.


----------



## regor101 (May 5, 2012)

My Premiere is not eligible for the $99 offer:

I just tried to take advantage of the $99 lifetime transfer promo on the TiVo website using the TSN of my Premiere that I haven’t used for a couple of years and received this message: “Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. Please call 877-289-8486 for additional help.” So, I called and was told that my Premiere was not eligible for the offer because one of the eligibility requirements is that the Premiere had to be connected to the TiVo servers between 9/18/16 and 9/18/17 and mine hasn’t been connected since 2015. So I called back to check, and was told the same thing by a different agent.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

regor101 said:


> My Premiere is not eligible for the $99 offer: I just tried to take advantage of the $99 lifetime transfer promo on the TiVo website using the TSN of my Premiere that I haven't used for a couple of years and received this message: "Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. Please call 877-289-8486 for additional help." So, I called and was told that my Premiere was not eligible for the offer because one of the eligibility requirements is that the Premiere had to be connected to the TiVo servers between 9/18/16 and 9/18/17 and mine hasn't been connected since 2015. So I called back to check, and was told the same thing by a different agent.


Right, same as with the other recent promos, they're targeting devices that are considered active, based on the devices having connected to their service.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mike-d said:


> Once the Lifetime Premiere, used for the upgrade, is deactivated, can it be used at all? Even just to use it like a Mini? Thx


You could watch the previously recorded content via a directly connected TV, but not via TiVo streaming or transfer -- just like any other S3 or later unsubscribed DVR.

See also:
New $99 lifetime transfer deal
New $99 lifetime transfer deal


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

regor101 said:


> My Premiere is not eligible for the $99 offer:
> 
> I just tried to take advantage of the $99 lifetime transfer promo on the TiVo website using the TSN of my Premiere that I haven't used for a couple of years and received this message: "Sorry, this promotion code is not currently valid. Please call 877-289-8486 for additional help." So, I called and was told that my Premiere was not eligible for the offer because one of the eligibility requirements is that the Premiere had to be connected to the TiVo servers between 9/18/16 and 9/18/17 and mine hasn't been connected since 2015. So I called back to check, and was told the same thing by a different agent.


And so, now you know of the requirement, and can plug your box in and have it call back to TiVo HQ periodically--hopefully, there will be a future such offer.


----------



## regor101 (May 5, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, now you know of the requirement, and can plug your box in and have it call back to TiVo HQ periodically--hopefully, there will be a future such offer.


Yes, I did power it up. Does coax & Ethernet need to be connected, or just Ethernet?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

regor101 said:


> Yes, I did power it up. Does coax & Ethernet need to be connected, or just Ethernet?


Just Ethernet is fine, and back to your router and an Internet connection--you want the box connecting up back to the TiVo mothership (such as, to get Guide data), so that TiVo has a record that this is an active box.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Is the current $99 lifetime transfer for the Premiere only? I have an old S2 that I would upgrade given the opportunity.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jjberger2134 said:


> Is the current $99 lifetime transfer for the Premiere only? I have an old S2 that I would upgrade given the opportunity.


Premiere only. But stay tuned (and keep your older boxes dialing in)--a deal could come back.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

worachj said:


> That happen to me when I ordered mine, so I killed the browser. But I got a order comfirmation Email from TiVo and it showed up under my order history along with a pending charge on my credit card when I checked four hours later.
> 
> I would feel uneasy about not getting a order confirmation number. Since you ordered last night (after hours ?) your order confirmation may come later after a human looks at it.


Yeah I had read a couple people had issues. I waited 24 hours and no change so I just ordered it again and it went through.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I placed an order last night I think, but I got the forever retrieving order page. I have a pended charge but nothing is showing up under my order history.





innocentfreak said:


> Yeah I had read a couple people had issues. I waited 24 hours and no change so I just ordered it again and it went through.


This happened to me when I ordered Tuesday night. When I still had no confirmation email Wednesday afternoon I called and ordered over the phone. She told me the original pending charge would be removed in 24 hours. It's still there. Got my Bolt yesterday and that charge is also still pending.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

For those of you with credit card price protection, Amazon has the TiVo 500 GB Bolt for $111 today and the 1GB for $180.

Jeff


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nyjklein said:


> For those of you with credit card price protection, Amazon has the TiVo 500 GB Bolt for $111 today and the 1GB for $180.
> 
> Jeff


Wow--that's pretty awesome!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nyjklein said:


> For those of you with credit card price protection, Amazon has the TiVo 500 GB Bolt for $111 today and the 1GB for $180.
> 
> Jeff


How does that work when TiVo doesn't split out the cost of the Bolt? I see one price that includes the lifetime transfer and the Bolt.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> How does that work when TiVo doesn't split out the cost of the Bolt? I see one price that includes the lifetime transfer and the Bolt.


Just jumped on the deal myself. Will try to price match. The emailed receipt breaks out the line items separately.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> How does that work when TiVo doesn't split out the cost of the Bolt? I see one price that includes the lifetime transfer and the Bolt.


The order confirmation email I received has the price of the Bolt shown separately from the All-in one-time charge of $99.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> How does that work when TiVo doesn't split out the cost of the Bolt? I see one price that includes the lifetime transfer and the Bolt.


It does, or at least used to, itemize the box and lifetime separately on the emailed receipt/confirmation.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> It does, or at least used to, itemize the box and lifetime separately on the emailed receipt/confirmation.


TiVo has to itemize at least for my state (CT) as the tax is 1% on service a 6.35% on hardware.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I've decided I'm going to pass on the deal for my second Premiere. If anyone who's otherwise ineligible is interested in a Bolt, PM me ASAP before TiVo's offer expires.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm confused,you cant get the deal unless you order directly fro m tivo right? or if you call tivo will they price match amazon?, because i wanted to buy it at best buy but tivo told me on the phone the deal was only if i bought it from them.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You need to buy it from TiVo, but some credit card issuers (Discover, some Citi cards) offer price protection if it's available elsewhere cheaper within a certain period after you buy.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

OH! thats right now i understand thanks for clearing that up for my old brain!


----------



## ydc (Nov 18, 2002)

nyjklein said:


> For those of you with credit card price protection, Amazon has the TiVo 500 GB Bolt for $111 today and the 1GB for $180.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you!

I took a screenshot on my phone after seeing your post. When I went to my computer to file a claim, it was already up to $130! Glad I had the screenshot.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Just ordered a 500g Bolt, found out about the deal yesterday from reading this forum thread, and called in to order also asked about a discount for a slider remote. They threw it in to the deal no cost to me.
Quick question on my Premier can I remove the drive (3TB) and connect it into my Roamio Plus via ESATA and access my stored shows that way. Thanks for info on the deal


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mobouser said:


> Quick question on my Premier can I remove the drive (3TB) and connect it into my Roamio Plus via ESATA and access my stored shows that way. Thanks for info on the deal


Nope.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

I just upgraded to the Bolt+ last week. I noticed that Best Buy has it for $477.99 today. Anyone seen a lower price for credit card price protection purposes?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

chazas said:


> I just upgraded to the Bolt+ last week. I noticed that Best Buy has it for $477.99 today. Anyone seen a lower price for credit card price protection purposes?


Edit: I looked back at price tracking and the $310 last week was third party, not amazon, which means hit or miss for price matching, most likely miss.

I think it was around $310 for a couple of hours during the day last week. Most of the time it is around $450-$500 though. The below $400 prices tend to be either a couple of hours within a day or just one day.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Decided not to upgrade at this time. Waiting to see what happens for Black Friday sale and or new TiVo developments. TiVo online problems have me concerned and well as the CEOs statement in May that TiVo no longer wants to be in hardware.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

chazas said:


> I just upgraded to the Bolt+ last week. I noticed that Best Buy has it for $477.99 today. Anyone seen a lower price for credit card price protection purposes?


$472.26 at Amazon.com


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

nyjklein said:


> For those of you with credit card price protection, Amazon has the TiVo 500 GB Bolt for $111 today and the 1GB for $180.
> 
> Jeff


Poop I missed this


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

StrynBean said:


> Poop I missed this


PDFs attached.


----------



## rnopelo (May 23, 2014)

pdhenry said:


> Every time I've called Comcast to pair a cable card into a new TiVo they've "fixed" one or two account misconfigurations that had been working in my favor. Rest assured that I'll be using the new (to me) pairing webpage this time.


My new Bolt will be arriving this week. Were you able to pair your existing cable card to your Bolt using the Comcast pairing webpage? I'm hoping that will work. Every time I have had to pair a card over the phone required multiple calls until they got it paired correctly.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Nope. I got an error. But I couldn't (yet) find any channels that were failing to tune or giving me the pairing screen, so I'll wait a bit before calling.

It looks like Comcast "fixed" my account settings (screwed them up) so I'm paying for a DTA that I returned months ago along with both cable cards so I need to call in some time soon anyway.


----------



## dredm (Feb 16, 2002)

ydc said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I took a screenshot on my phone after seeing your post. When I went to my computer to file a claim, it was already up to $130! Glad I had the screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Can you share the screen shot please for those who missed the 180 price?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> PDFs attached.


Very nice of you.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> Decided not to upgrade at this time. Waiting to see what happens for Black Friday sale and or new TiVo developments. TiVo online problems have me concerned and well as the CEOs statement in May that TiVo no longer wants to be in hardware.


So, a $99 deal now is a worse deal than a maybe Black Friday deal?

The online problem has been fixed.

The CEO has not retracted his statement, so I imagine you'll never buy another TiVO.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

idksmy said:


> So, a $99 deal now is a worse deal than a maybe Black Friday deal?
> 
> The online problem has been fixed.
> 
> The CEO has not retracted his statement, so I imagine you'll never buy another TiVO.


Didn't say I would never buy another TiVo...

My needs are met for now so I am postponing my decision to upgrade to see if a better offer comes along. Some have been offered slider remotes to sweeten their deal, others have found price matching on Amazon prices with Discover or Citi, and I think Black Friday may be the same or better offer.

TiVo is a system of systems that you love but it can be painful at times. A geeks paradise.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

A geeks paradise indeed. My wife thought that’s what my experimenting with DVRs in general and TiVo’s specifically, was. Just more electronic toys...Until Skip Mode came out.  She abhors commercials. On more than one occasion, she has complained Skip was not working. I had to, politely, point out she was watching live TV.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> ... I think Black Friday may be the same or better offer..


I don't recall TiVo's BF deals ever being that hot.

here's 2016 & 2015 & 2014.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NoVa said:


> I don't recall TiVo's BF deals ever being that hot.
> 
> here's 2016 & 2015 & 2014.


I thought the $200 Roamio OTA refurb with Lifetime was a very good deal, especially for folks with a dremel.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mobouser said:


> ...
> Quick question on my Premier can I remove the drive (3TB) and connect it into my Roamio Plus via ESATA and access my stored shows that way. Thanks for info on the deal


I think the Roamio+ will see the Premier drive as a new drive, format it and you will lose all your shows. You could pull all your shows to the Roamio from the Premier. You can get larger capacity 3.5" drives for the Roamios than the Bolt making the Roamio an nice archive device.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

So now that I have a new Bolt - thanks to this deal - & a perfectly fine Premier 4 with no service - what can I do with the P4?

Not worth it to sell on eBay after fees & shipping.
And with 4 Mini's I really don't need another TiVo client.

If a future 'recycle your old TiVo' deal could be forthcoming - can I do anything to prepare the P4 for it?
With no service - I've seen it posted here that I can connect to the TiVo service - but what does that do?


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

It seems the response to this deal is not quite what TiVo expected. According to the email I received last week, the offer is "Good until 10/3/2017 or while supplies last" but the website now shows "Good until 10/8/2017 or while supplies last".


----------



## Paul in Arlington (Sep 24, 2017)

Well... I tried to buy the Bolt+ yesterday and it failed online. And then I called today and was told that they sold out five minutes ago. I was one of many people who tried to use their PROMO code TSN and it failed. The customer support folks said they were being swamped with calls. Not sure why, if they just went out of stock, that my order from yesterday did not work.

I am opting to keep my old premiere. If I am buying a new box, I wanted to get a better box than my current one. I guess I will wait until they do this another time.


----------



## Paul in Arlington (Sep 24, 2017)

pj1983 said:


> It seems the response to this deal is not quite what TiVo expected. According to the email I received last week, the offer is "Good until 10/3/2017 or while supplies last" but the website now shows "Good until 10/8/2017 or while supplies last".


The Bolt+ are gone. That is what they told me as of 10 minutes ago.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, showing sold out on the webpage now also. 

In April certain boxes went in and out of stock through the promotion period.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> In April certain boxes went in and out of stock through the promotion period.


And it took over a month to deliver some.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

rnopelo said:


> My new Bolt will be arriving this week. Were you able to pair your existing cable card to your Bolt using the Comcast pairing webpage? I'm hoping that will work. Every time I have had to pair a card over the phone required multiple calls until they got it paired correctly.


I had no problem


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

rnopelo said:


> My new Bolt will be arriving this week. Were you able to pair your existing cable card to your Bolt using the Comcast pairing webpage? I'm hoping that will work. Every time I have had to pair a card over the phone required multiple calls until they got it paired correctly.


I just did 2 separate CableCARD re-pairs using the Comcast online tool. About 4 minutes each, including 2 minutes for the system to work on the back-end and send its hit to my card. The first page has a list of all your CableCARDs, click on the right one, then cut/paste the Host/Data, then 2 minutes later, test some channels, and everything is done.

Comcast CableCARD website is here:
Welcome Page

Comcast CableCARD phone # is here:
1-877-405-2298


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If Cox had web page similar to Comcast for self pairing I might have gone for a Bolt as part of this deal - but the prospect of having to call in to pair cable card with Cox is enough to dissuade me since it would mean high probability of them screwing something up with other TiVos on the account or finding some "mistake" in account billing where I would end up paying more per month.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

moyekj said:


> or finding some "mistake" in account billing where I would end up paying more per month.


Yes, that is actually the biggest detriment for me with CableCARD, not the actually pairing, but trying to correct billing (cough, cough) "corrections". Since I've been using the online tools, haven't had one billing mistake.


----------



## George555 (Jan 17, 2007)

The BOLT 99 transfer deal for Premiere just got extended to Oct 8th. The Bolt+ are all gone. Looks like TiVO is trying to dump the last of its hardware(?) The plan seems to be that third parties will do the hardware moving forward, and TiVO will continue with UI. My guess is the Bolt should be supported for another 5 yrs(?)


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering tonight before it got extended. It would cost me 300 if it go to the store it will be 150 and then 15 for service in 10 months it’s the same but the lifetime.....

Dilemma is my roamio pro is fine and I have 6 tuners but don’t really need the 6 anyway


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

My bet is they'll continue building and selling Bolts as long as people keep buying them. The R&D is already sunk and they have to keep the infrastructure in place for existing customers. As long as they can sell Bolts for a profit there isn't a lot of reason to stop selling them.

Now whether they'd invest in new hardware design is a complete different question. That involves sinking more money into R&D.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

radtechy said:


> Dilemma is my roamio pro is fine and I have 6 tuners but don't really need the 6 anyway


Unless there is something in Bolt that you are really pining for (faster apps, 4k support, MoCA 2.0), in your situation, I would just keep your existing set up.

If you are interesting in flipping the Bolt, then that is a different calculation.


----------



## Paul in Arlington (Sep 24, 2017)

So, I just realized how stupid I am... For the promo code, I kept entering TSN because that is what it said to do...

*Must use TSN as promo code..... *so I entered TSN as the promo code... duh. I guess TSN actually stands for something... like Tivo serial number...

Would have been nice if that was actually spelled out in the email... Even their support people did not pick up on it when I told them I was entering TSN as the promo code. I even asked them if there was something I was doing wrong.


----------



## George555 (Jan 17, 2007)

TiVO stopped support of Series 1 in Sept 2016. You can expect others models to follow with EOL (end of Life) announcements. What your buying with Bolt is extended life and better performance and features. The Premiere Lifetime is selling for $250 on eBay, and next year it will be $150. No matter how I do the math, for me, TiVO Lifetime costs about $100 per year. If your Premier is 5 yrs old, the transfer deal is break even at this promo price, so may as well upgrade.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul in Arlington said:


> *Must use TSN as promo code..... *so I entered TSN as the promo code... duh. I guess TSN actually stands for something... like Tivo serial number...
> 
> Would have been nice if that was actually spelled out in the email... Even their support people did not pick up on it when I told them I was entering TSN as the promo code. I even asked them if there was something I was doing wrong.


That's pretty funny


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

sfhub said:


> Premiere uses around 30watts I am guessing (based on S3s) and Bolt uses around 15watts, *Mini is maybe 12watt.*


I gave incorrect information earlier in this thread. I retested Mini streaming LiveTV and it never got above 5 watts. So in *my* area, incremental electricity costs $0.28/kWh. If I replaced an older TiVo in the 30watt range (let's say S3/HD or possibly Premier) that was essentially acting as a Mini to playback recorded shows from the main 6-tuner TiVo, then I would be saving 25watt of electricity, or around $5/mo. Further if that older unit had a CableCARD, Comcast likes to charge $7.45/mo. $12.45/mo is $150/yr and the main loss of functionality is not being able to record on the Mini (ie extra/redundant tuners), which isn't that big a deal with a 6-tuner unit.

Obviously if your electricity costs less (most likely for most people) and your cable company charges less for CableCARDs (probably many people) the cost savings are different.

I just wanted to correct the 12 watt figure for the Mini, it is actually much less, at 5 watt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

George555 said:


> The BOLT 99 transfer deal for Premiere just got extended to Oct 8th. The Bolt+ are all gone. *Looks like TiVO is trying to dump the last of its hardware(?)* The plan seems to be that third parties will do the hardware moving forward, and TiVO will continue with UI. My guess is the Bolt should be supported for another 5 yrs(?)


Perhaps that's correct, perhaps not: TiVo did it's first most-recent deactivate/transfer lifetime hardware upgrade offer back in March-April, exhausted its stock, and then simply built more boxes--and it's still selling its (newly-manufactured) hardware now, with this being the third-or-so such offer this year.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps that's correct, perhaps not: TiVo did it's first most-recent deactivate/transfer lifetime hardware upgrade offer back in March-April, exhausted its stock, and then simply built more boxes--and it's still selling its (newly-manufactured) hardware now, with this being the third-or-so such offer this year.


It would look strange for TiVo to sell only 4k Minis on their website with no more Bolts for sale 

Hmm, come to think of it, that might actually let people make their Roamio's perform more like Bolts with faster apps and 4k support, at less cost.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paul in Arlington said:


> So, I just realized how stupid I am... For the promo code, I kept entering TSN because that is what it said to do...
> 
> *Must use TSN as promo code..... *so I entered TSN as the promo code... duh. I guess TSN actually stands for something... like Tivo serial number...
> 
> Would have been nice if that was actually spelled out in the email... Even their support people did not pick up on it when I told them I was entering TSN as the promo code. I even asked them if there was something I was doing wrong.


How is it not spelled out? What more do you need?

*We're making it easy for you. Choose which qualifying current DVR you would like to replace, and simply use that DVR's TSN as your promo code at checkout:
*
1 available TSN's on Account:

7460011XXXXXXXXX


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Bolts will be around for a while. Tivo is probably depleting inventory to make room for the "Bolt Vox" (and Mini Vox) SKUs that include the voice remote.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Or, TiVo simply is trying to clear old machines and sell new boxes and subscriptions.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

True, not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

NoVa said:


> So now that I have a new Bolt - thanks to this deal - & a perfectly fine Premier 4 with not service - what can I do with the P4?
> 
> Not worth it to sell on eBay after fees & shipping.
> And with 4 Mini's I really don't need another TiVo client.
> ...


Door stop? Repurpose HD to a server?



Paul in Arlington said:


> Well... I tried to buy the Bolt+ yesterday and it failed online. And then I called today and was told that they sold out five minutes ago. I was one of many people who tried to use their PROMO code TSN and it failed. The customer support folks said they were being swamped with calls. Not sure why, if they just went out of stock, that my order from yesterday did not work.
> 
> I am opting to keep my old premiere. If I am buying a new box, I wanted to get a better box than my current one. I guess I will wait until they do this another time.


I'm waiting too.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> I gave incorrect information earlier in this thread. I retested Mini streaming LiveTV and it never got above 5 watts. So in *my* area, incremental electricity costs $0.28/kWh. If I replaced an older TiVo in the 30watt range (let's say S3/HD or possibly Premier) that was essentially acting as a Mini to playback recorded shows from the main 6-tuner TiVo, then I would be saving 25watt of electricity, or around $5/mo. Further if that older unit had a CableCARD, Comcast likes to charge $7.45/mo. $12.45/mo is $150/yr and the main loss of functionality is not being able to record on the Mini (ie extra/redundant tuners), which isn't that big a deal with a 6-tuner unit.
> 
> Obviously if your electricity costs less (most likely for most people) and your cable company charges less for CableCARDs (probably many people) the cost savings are different.
> 
> I just wanted to correct the 12 watt figure for the Mini, it is actually much less, at 5 watt.


I used my own energy cost in my analysis and the cost of the upgrade including electricity and cable card would take about 13 years to breakeven. This does not include cost of cable company monthly rental. With above costs and rental it would take 4 years. Waiting for a better deal from TiVo. My personal breakeven is 28 months - We each have our own thresholds.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> It would look strange for TiVo to sell only 4k Minis on their website with no more Bolts for sale
> 
> Hmm, come to think of it, that might actually let people make their Roamio's perform more like Bolts with faster apps and 4k support, at less cost.


Last Black Friday Mini ver 2 sold for $99.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

The $99 sale is over!


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> The $99 sale is over!


Huh? My latest email from Tivo says it is good until 10/8.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I had already taken advantage of the offer, but I received an email about 12 hours ago that says "Sale Extended: 5 more days...". It links to a page that lets me put a Bolt into the cart (although it won't let me get the $99 lifetime since I already used that TSN to buy)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The link in the OP still works although the Bolt+ is out of stock.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> The link in the OP still works although the Bolt+ is out of stock.


Can still order Bolt+ BUT not with $99 Lifetime transfer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can still order Bolt+ BUT not with $99 Lifetime transfer.


The sale is still on, if the Bolt+ is sold out, then it is, but the sale continues until 10/8, it was not exclusive to the Bolt+


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> The sale is still on, if the Bolt+ is sold out, then it is, but the sale continues until 10/8, it was not exclusive to the Bolt+


Concur.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Can still order Bolt+ BUT not with $99 Lifetime transfer.


Not at the moment.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> Not at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 30767


Interesting. It lets me select Bolt+ with full priced Lifetime and place it in my cart - not out of stock for me. I didn't complete a transaction as I don't need to upgrade for now.


----------



## neurocutie (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't suppose they'd let me upgrade my HD (Series 3).... why shouldn't they? why should it matter to them what box with Lifetime I migrate?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

neurocutie said:


> I don't suppose they'd let me upgrade my HD (Series 3).... why shouldn't they? why should it matter to them what box with Lifetime I migrate?


I entered my S3 TSN code but it did not work. Rejected the code.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul in Arlington said:


> So, I just realized how stupid I am... For the promo code, I kept entering TSN because that is what it said to do...
> 
> *Must use TSN as promo code..... *so I entered TSN as the promo code... duh. I guess TSN actually stands for something... like Tivo serial number...
> 
> Would have been nice if that was actually spelled out in the email... Even their support people did not pick up on it when I told them I was entering TSN as the promo code. I even asked them if there was something I was doing wrong.


Please hit any key to continue.


----------



## caseybea (Oct 14, 2010)

Tried to do the online upgrade purchase just now. My TSN fails ("your promo code is no longer valid"). I called, and the dude is going through my order now. He said they have so much demand the online system "won't work". I am currently on hold because he can't get the 'system' to work either. Yay for computers.....

I only saw this offer last night, never saw the original email for some reason. I've had my Premiere for (WHOA..) 7 years. Yeah, it's time. This is a welcome upgrade. I'm excited for the performance boost and the streaming capability. (My wife uh, hogs the TV sometimes hahahahaha) I am simultaneously ordering a Toshiba 3T drive so I should now be good until 2024.... 

**UPDATE**: Just got off the phone with the sales rep, had no problems. Order completed (regular bolt 500), no isuses with TSN etc and I'm good to go. 3T Toshiba drive from macsales on its way as well. I never did get around to expanding the drive in my premiere... ugh. not making that mistake again hahahahahaha.

I feel pretty good about this deal, especially when I checked and realized how freaking old my tivo premiere is. I've been very happy with it, but I think this is a nice upgrade and the right time for it. I'll post my 7-year-with-premiere vs new-bolt experiences here when it comes.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

nyjklein said:


> Please hit any key to continue.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Toshiba 3TB hdd is $10 cheaper from tigerdirect than from macsales
Toshiba - hard drive - 3 TB - SATA 3Gb/s
and yes, that's the same drive listed elsewhere as MQ03ABB300


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> The Toshiba 3TB hdd is $10 cheaper from tigerdirect than from macsales
> Toshiba - hard drive - 3 TB - SATA 3Gb/s
> and yes, that's the same drive listed elsewhere as MQ03ABB300


Wish it would come back to Amazon, at a real/economical price. Not sure why it evaporated away there . . . .


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Last Black Friday Mini ver 2 sold for $99.


I'd love to see that or better yet, trade a Series 2 w/lifetime for a Mini 4K


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ordered my Bolt 1000 on Saturday, it was at my door on Tuesday. I'll set it up this weekend. I have 2 Premieres, and naturally the one that has a bunch of recordings is the one it will replace. But I think I can still access the recordings on it at least until Oct. 31st. But after they deactivate it will I still be able to access recorded shows?

I want to know how much I need to hurry to watch all that crap!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You can play back recorded shows, but only locally. No streaming or transferring from an unsubbed TiVo.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

pdhenry said:


> The remote is RF so the Bolt can be hidden somewhere.
> 
> You can hang it behind your TV with this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KPEU7JY


Wow, really overpriced for a piece of bent metal with a few holes in it. But a great idea. I will make one ;-)


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

My bolt came today. Have a conundrum I just posted in the Premeire section of the forum. Take a look and offer your suggestions, please.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

After much debate, I decided to take advantage of the offer today (10/4/2017). Since the Series 3 units were excluded this time, my fear was that TiVo might not have another Premiere transfer offer. I am also planning on using the price protection plan for my Visa card to reduce the price by about $56 . I was really happy with the Premiere but it is showing it's age with the recent software updates. I am looking forward to the increased speed of the Bolt.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I ordered a Bolt+ since the $99 deal was sort of good. Got the shipping notification a short while ago; seems it'll be here Saturday based on that info. Shipped from Ft. Worth, TX.


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

sfhub said:


> Unless there is something in Bolt that you are really pining for (faster apps, 4k support, MoCA 2.0), in your situation, I would just keep your existing set up.
> 
> If you are interesting in flipping the Bolt, then that is a different calculation.


Thanks...That's what my thought kinda was. I wanted another opinion. I don't know anyone who has TiVo. Everyone I know uses the cable brand DVR


----------



## caseybea (Oct 14, 2010)

loubob57 said:


> Ordered my Bolt 1000 on Saturday, it was at my door on Tuesday. I'll set it up this weekend. I have 2 Premieres, and naturally the one that has a bunch of recordings is the one it will replace. But I think I can still access the recordings on it at least until Oct. 31st. But after they deactivate it will I still be able to access recorded shows?
> 
> I want to know how much I need to hurry to watch all that crap!


As soon as your bolt arrives and you have it working, all you need to do is to go to online.tivo.com and use it to coordinate the transferring of stuff from your old tivo to the new one. You can transfer (copy) all of your onepasses, AND you can also transfer the actual recordings you have too.

Since my premiere only has 500G and my new bolt will have 3TB... yeah, doing that first thing. Make sure you do ALL of the transfers before Oct 31


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

Just about everything is copy protected especially movies. 

As far as them killing you’re box.... I had TiVo back in the day when it was still phone lines I didn’t have a service plan at one point so I just used the box to record by time and date an no season passes or wishlists by taking out the phone line.....so what I’ll suggest is to unplug the Ethernet cable/wireless connection and then TiVo won’t be able to access it eventually you will run out of program guide days but you can put that box on another video input for stuff that you may not be able to transfer


----------



## bengaldave (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone report success with a price match and if so which credit card they used?

This would be to price match buying directly from Tivo to get the lifetime transferred, purchasing Tivo Bolt at $199 as compared to buying from Amazon for $149.

I just purchased it with a discover card. But after doing the transaction with Tivo I am reading the terms and conditions on the discover card price match and it seems they specifically exclude electronics and media related items.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think you'll be OK.



> Exclusion and Limitation for computer components including but not limited to external and internal hard drives, CPUs, power supplies, batteries, DVDs, video cassettes, CDs, audio cassettes, printed materials, or any other informational and recreational media.


A TiVo is a computer to a tech person but not to a typical consumer. It's not media such as a DVD or a video cassette. It's a home entertainment component like a TV which is covered.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Since I upgraded to the Bolt+, I no longer needed my Stream. I just got $90 for it on ebay.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

bengaldave said:


> Can anyone report success with a price match and if so which credit card they used?
> 
> This would be to price match buying directly from Tivo to get the lifetime transferred, purchasing Tivo Bolt at $199 as compared to buying from Amazon for $149.
> 
> ...


Yes. Successful price match with Citi Card Price Rewind. Honored the one day low price of $111 on Amazon for my $199 500GB Bolt. And it only took a couple of days. Credit is already in my account. Citi Price Rewind provides great service.

Jeff


----------



## magnox (Aug 11, 2010)

whats the process for buying a tivo with lifetime and doing this deal? need to move the old tivo over etc or can you just use the code and purchase as a new customer?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

magnox said:


> whats the process for buying a tivo with lifetime and doing this deal? need to move the old tivo over etc or can you just use the code and purchase as a new customer?


My guess is the Premiere will have to be in your account. But who knows, if you find someone willing to let you try their Premiere's TSN out, let us know if it works or not.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I've noticed that it accepts the TSN and applies the discount before asking you to sign in/register (which is a little scary).


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm having trouble justifying this upgrade. I have a Premiere, but my main box is a Roamio Pro. Losing two tuners on the Bolt doesn't bother me much. I use Roku for apps. The only bonus I can find is OTA should I someday cancel cable. Even at only $300 for the Bolt all-in, this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

t1voproof said:


> I'm having trouble justifying this upgrade. I have a Premiere, but my main box is a Roamio Pro. Losing two tuners on the Bolt doesn't bother me much. I use Roku for apps. The only bonus I can find is OTA should I someday cancel cable. Even at only $300 for the Bolt all-in, this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade.


If you aren't feeling the upgrade, then the best decision is to skip. It isn't screaming hot from a value perspective.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

sfhub said:


> If you aren't feeling the upgrade, then the best decision is to skip. It isn't screaming hot from a value perspective.


Concur.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

*Price Protection heads up for Bolt+*

$399.00 at Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KUKZPWM


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Ughh. I learned about this a few days ago and was thinking about it. Then, two days ago my BOLT gave up the ghost.. (seems like the hard drive).. but I have this premier with lifetime that I totally would transfer.. I KNOW I updated it last september, becuase I had two of them with Lifetime and updated both and gave one to a friend.. who's now another tivo customer, ultimately I got him to upgrade to a bolt and he likes it better..
anyway, when I called in to tivo today (offer ends tomorrow) then wouldn't do it. said the box hadn't connected since 2014. I said no way, it updated to new UI and downloaded programming, etc, as I was testing both to give away or sell (also said I passed on one of the two premier with lifetime to a friend who's now a happy customer) anyway, they don't see any connection at all and without that - they wouldn't do a thing. :-(

After 17+ years it's things like that that make me just say, why not switch to D* and save a boatload (relative to comcast) and move on.. ;-(


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Bolt+ arrived this morning, I just got it set up, moved the CableCARD, spent 10 minutes watching it upgrade CableCARD firmware, spent another 20-30 minutes running through guided setup and downloads and reboots so the Bolt+ would update its software. Then spent 11 minutes with Comcast to pair the CableCARD (wouldn't do it using the online activation). All is well. Now I need to go copy all the season passes. I was simply replacing the old XL4 which was my backup so I don't think I have any need of recordings from the old unit, but I suppose I might look and be sure there's nothing I want to transfer. All in all, it took about an hour and 10 minutes to unbox, install/update, and get it set up and tuning channels.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

tivoboy said:


> Ughh. I learned about this a few days ago and was thinking about it. Then, two days ago my BOLT gave up the ghost.. (seems like the hard drive).. but I have this premier with lifetime that I totally would transfer.. I KNOW I updated it last september, becuase I had two of them with Lifetime and updated both and gave one to a friend.. who's now another tivo customer, ultimately I got him to upgrade to a bolt and he likes it better..


Don't know about the last connect date for your Premiere, but you should be able to replace the HD on your Bolt.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

radtechy said:


> Just about everything is copy protected especially movies.
> 
> As far as them killing you're box.... I had TiVo back in the day when it was still phone lines I didn't have a service plan at one point so I just used the box to record by time and date an no season passes or wishlists by taking out the phone line.....so what I'll suggest is to unplug the Ethernet cable/wireless connection and then TiVo won't be able to access it eventually you will run out of program guide days but you can put that box on another video input for stuff that you may not be able to transfer


That doesn't work for later TiVos; they won't record once they are no longer activated.


----------



## rnopelo (May 23, 2014)

sfhub said:


> I just did 2 separate CableCARD re-pairs using the Comcast online tool. About 4 minutes each, including 2 minutes for the system to work on the back-end and send its hit to my card. The first page has a list of all your CableCARDs, click on the right one, then cut/paste the Host/Data, then 2 minutes later, test some channels, and everything is done.
> 
> Comcast CableCARD website is here:
> Welcome Page
> ...


I set up my new Bolt today and was able to pair the cablecard I moved from my old Premiere online. It was such an improvement compared to my past experiences when I had to call in.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

For price matchers, the 1000 GB Bolt model just dropped to $229.26 on Amazon.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

sfhub said:


> If you aren't feeling the upgrade, then the best decision is to skip. It isn't screaming hot from a value perspective.


It was pretty screemin hot for me since my Premiere just died and I was looking for a replacement. $250 all in was a great price for a bolt. Just good timing.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> It was pretty screemin hot for me since my Premiere just died and I was looking for a replacement. $250 all in was a great price for a bolt. Just good timing.


Obviously for your situation it is a good deal. Post I responded to was a different scenario.


----------



## Taget (Jul 2, 2012)

This deal came for me at the perfect time. My mother's Tivo died in a fire we had last christmas. It wasn't listed as eligible but I called in and argued (very politely) with the service rep that the box had phoned in within the period covered in the offer (9/16-9/17). She said she needed to get permission from a supervisor put me on hold and came back with the code she needed to enter in the computer to get the transaction done.

Didn't do my premiere since it was working fine and I was suspicious of the new box. I have been using Tivo since I got a directivo I guess back around 2000. The premieres were around 2010 when we switched to Fios and joined the 20th century with HD. Stayed on the SD interface since the HD interface was garbage. And the apps seemed to just be poorly done throw-ins of stuff my tv, blu ray player, and whatever else did better. So i was really shocked just how good the Bolt was since I had low expectations. It was fast, the HD UI was actually decent, and the apps actually worked really great.

Was tempted to get one for myself but my own premiere is still going strong on it's 7th year. And way too many shows I would have to download to my computer with only a one month lead time. Given we have no idea what is going to happen with iptv and very anti-consumer FCC a Bolt seemed a better choice than a Bolt+. If worse comes to worse you at least still have a great machine for OTA.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Q for those pursuing a price match through Citi: Does Citi eventually look at Amazon pricing (for example)?

I submitted one this week and so far they're saying I stand to save 99 cents where I know that Amazon's price is around $50 under what I paid direct to TiVo.

The direction for submitting your own price match evidence suggest that it should be an ad as opposed to an online product webpage although I could try that...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Taget said:


> Was tempted to get one for myself but my own premiere is still going strong on it's 7th year.


Being 7 years old is why I would recommend upgrading to most people.


----------



## mazman (Nov 13, 2002)

t1voproof said:


> I'm having trouble justifying this upgrade. I have a Premiere, but my main box is a Roamio Pro. Losing two tuners on the Bolt doesn't bother me much. I use Roku for apps. The only bonus I can find is OTA should I someday cancel cable. Even at only $300 for the Bolt all-in, this doesn't seem like much of an upgrade.


I have the exact setup as you and although I'd like the newer/faster hardware can't justify the upgrade today. This probably means my Premiere gives up the ghost soon.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

mazman said:


> I have the exact setup as you and although I'd like the newer/faster hardware can't justify the upgrade today. This probably means my Premiere gives up the ghost soon.


Waiting on maybe a better deal...


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

pdhenry said:


> Q for those pursuing a price match through Citi: Does Citi eventually look at Amazon pricing (for example)?
> 
> I submitted one this week and so far they're saying I stand to save 99 cents where I know that Amazon's price is around $50 under what I paid direct to TiVo.
> 
> The direction for submitting your own price match evidence suggest that it should be an ad as opposed to an online product webpage although I could try that...


(a) I've found that Citi Price Rewind does not scan Amazon prices and I have (successfully) submitted the online form with an Amazon page printout (pdf) as evidence.
(b) After submitting the form to [email protected], you will immediately get a boilerplate acknowledgement of receipt email, and then a day or two later a more personalized response with your details and stating that you should hear back within 14 days.
(c) If you haven't heard back after 2 weeks give them a call. My account was then credited the next day.

Here's my email template for submitting the form:
Attached please find the following documents to support my Price Rewind Claim:

a) A copy of the itemized receipt for the item purchased.
b) A copy of the merchant's advertisement with the lower price for the same item by the same manufacturer.
c) (Digitally) Signed Reimbursement Request Form [I just enter "s/ Name" in the sig box]

Items (a) and (b) are also uploaded to my claim page on www.citipricerewind.com
Please let me know if you need any further information to process the reimbursement.
Thank you,


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Q for those pursuing a price match through Citi: Does Citi eventually look at Amazon pricing (for example)?
> 
> I submitted one this week and so far they're saying I stand to save 99 cents where I know that Amazon's price is around $50 under what I paid direct to TiVo.
> 
> The direction for submitting your own price match evidence suggest that it should be an ad as opposed to an online product webpage although I could try that...


I have no clue why the Citi Rewind online submission still shows only the $0.99 difference. It did that for me too. So, after waiting a couple of days to see if it changed, I cancelled the online one and submitted manually by e-mail using their form. That's the one they approved and processed in two or three days.

Jeff


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> ... said the box hadn't connected since 2014. I said no way, it updated to new UI and downloaded programming, etc, as I was testing both to give away or sell (also said I passed on one of the two premier with lifetime to a friend who's now a happy customer) anyway, they don't see any connection at all and without that - they wouldn't do a thing. :-(


What does your TiVo status screen show for last successful connection date?


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The Bolt+ arrived this morning, I just got it set up, moved the CableCARD, spent 10 minutes watching it upgrade CableCARD firmware, spent another 20-30 minutes running through guided setup and downloads and reboots so the Bolt+ would update its software. Then spent 11 minutes with Comcast to pair the CableCARD (wouldn't do it using the online activation). All is well. Now I need to go copy all the season passes. I was simply replacing the old XL4 which was my backup so I don't think I have any need of recordings from the old unit, but I suppose I might look and be sure there's nothing I want to transfer. All in all, it took about an hour and 10 minutes to unbox, install/update, and get it set up and tuning channels.


This could be my exact post also. Everything with the install went just as described in the previous post! I thought this was a great deal if you had been considering an upgrade as I had.

Although not in a hurry, I've wanted to upgrade to a Bolt for the enhancements it offers compared to Premiere. I'm "All In"; Our entire home setup is reliant on TiVo, so a Bolt was gonna be had at some point. My first attempt at upgrading my Premiere Elite with lifetime to a Bolt came last fall. Tivo offered a promotion for a referb Bolt 500gb with lifetime for $550. I figured I as usual would sell my discarded lifetime unit on Ebay to bring the price down. I ordered the Referb Bolt but had to send it back after about 7 cable cards (over 3 days as Comcast would not give me more than 2 at a time!) failed to pair. I was Soooo frustrated I just asked for a refund. When this current deal came along it made it not only cheaper but eliminated the need to sell the Premiere (can't imagine there is a market without lifetime, so it's unfortunately headed for the landfill...). As I said, the install could not have been easier this time. I did have the Bolt almost a week before I did the install because I was so afraid I was gonna have to go thru the same cablecard issue I had previously...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bikegeek said:


> Since I upgraded to the Bolt+, I no longer needed my Stream. I just got $90 for it on ebay.


How did you get so much?

Wow.. guess I should try putting mine up again.

this deal wasn't THAT good for me because (1) the horrible shape of the bolt+, (2) the white box.. and (3) I already technically have 10 tuners though I do tons of padding (which in effect cuts down on tuner availability), and duplicate some recordings on both tivos (for no particularly good reason I admit).

If the bolt did 6 tuners OTA AND/OR cable, even though I don't really foresee cord cutting anytime soon, it might have been worth thinking about dealing with the dumb non rectangular shape.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mattack said:


> (2) the white box..


The Bolt+ is black.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Got my Bolt all set up. Was very easy to do. It is so small!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

$99 offer has ended and TiVo is still out of Bolt+.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> $99 offer has ended and TiVo is still out of Bolt+.


I got a Bolt+ while it was out of stock -- already had one in my cart from when I almost bit on the last offer.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

mattack said:


> How did you get so much?
> 
> Wow.. guess I should try putting mine up again.
> 
> ...


The recent auctions were ending in the low 80s so I went with a BuyNow at $90 and someone jumped on it within 24 hours. I bought a Bolt+ because I wanted six tuners and black.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Managed to watch all the shows on the Premiere I was replacing with the Bolt. So I didn't have to have to transfer any recordings. Setup was pretty easy as always. So now I've had a Series 1, Series 2 (2), Series 3, Premiere (2) and a Bolt.


----------



## mc2wheels (May 25, 2004)

bikegeek said:


> The recent auctions were ending in the low 80s so I went with a BuyNow at $90 and someone jumped on it within 24 hours. I bought a Bolt+ because I wanted six tuners and black.


I did buy it now for $100 with free shipping. It was sold in about an hour.


----------



## untfan (Jul 11, 2005)

Both my parents and I took part in this deal - unfortunately I won't be able to setup my parents new Bolt until Thanksgiving, which leads to my question that I haven't been able to find an answer for despite searching and getting conflicting info from TiVo.

Does anyone know what service plans would be available post deactivation? I'm looking for a simple month-to-month versus a commitment plan. TiVo chat said one is available at $14.99/month, phone support said All-In or annual but cancelable within the first 30-days. Looking at the website there is a $19.99 monthly no-commit plant but it states it is only available for TiVos bought at full price...

Also for those who participated in the previous S2 or S3 transfers, how quick is TiVo to deactivate the service? If they're slow I might get by or be able to remove the Internet feed as it is coming via Moca to this TiVo, this all assuming I have enough guide data to get by.


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 26, 2017)

My unit is up and running. I'm still waiting for the cable card, and will upgrade the drive and fan tonight or tomorrow. Then I can transfer Season Passes and recordings.


----------



## jmz (Jan 16, 2005)

Took advantage of this and got the 500 GB Bolt. Am wondering if the extended warranty is a thing of the past. So far I've not been able to find anything on it on the Tivo site.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jmz said:


> Took advantage of this and got the 500 GB Bolt. Am wondering if the extended warranty is a thing of the past. So far I've not been able to find anything on it on the Tivo site.


When I ordered mine the extended warranty choice was part of the selection of the unit. After you chose the TiVo model and the service plan, you'd get a page showing the item in your cart, and part of that item was a drop-down where you could select the warranty... it starts off "Limited warranty" for "Included" and you can pick an extended warranty option. Here's how it looks doing it now...


----------



## jmz (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, it looks like I missed that part when I checked out. As it is now, I'm not seeing it anywhere on their site. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Is there an easy way to transfer season passes?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The TiVo Online section of the website facilitates moving Season Passes from box to box.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Anon1 said:


> My unit is up and running. I'm still waiting for the cable card, and will upgrade the drive and fan tonight or tomorrow. Then I can transfer Season Passes and recordings.


Why fan? Because of drive?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

StrynBean said:


> Is there an easy way to transfer season passes?


I like to use kmttg for copy, save and move/upload for SPs.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> Why fan? Because of drive?


No. Some people had fans in the Bolts they received that were quite loud. There's a thread about it which includes the replacement fan to buy and how to install it. If you have the Bolt open to replace the drive, might as well replace the fan, too.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

idksmy said:


> No. Some people had fans in the Bolts they received that were quite loud. There's a thread about it which includes the replacement fan to buy and how to install it. If you have the Bolt open to replace the drive, might as well replace the fan, too.


It's better to be luck than good...

My Bolt+ fan is quieter than Roamio and Premiere.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

untfan said:


> Does anyone know what service plans would be available post deactivation? I'm looking for a simple month-to-month versus a commitment plan. TiVo chat said one is available at $14.99/month, phone support said All-In or annual but cancelable within the first 30-days. Looking at the website there is a $19.99 monthly no-commit plant but it states it is only available for TiVos bought at full price...
> 
> Also for those who participated in the previous S2 or S3 transfers, how quick is TiVo to deactivate the service? If they're slow I might get by or be able to remove the Internet feed as it is coming via Moca to this TiVo, this all assuming I have enough guide data to get by.


The $14.99 plan would be no commitment on an old previously subscribed Tivo That has already staisfied its initial commitment which a lifetime sub does.
My s2 that was replaced with a Bolt from the March offer was deactivated sometime in June or July - well after every date that Tivo tossed out as the deactivation date. Other People's tivos still have not been deactivated. But Tivo seems to be learning with each lifetime transfer deal they offer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> It's better to be luck than good...
> 
> My Bolt+ fan is quieter than Roamio and Premiere.


Having been spooked here about fan noise on the Bolt, I haven't had any issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmz said:


> Took advantage of this and got the 500 GB Bolt. Am wondering if the extended warranty is a thing of the past. So far I've not been able to find anything on it on the Tivo site.


You can call them up to add the extended warranty. I had to do mine over the phone since it wouldn't let me use the code again after a cancelled order. But I only added the extended warranty to the 500GB Bolt to help the sale of it. I still need to put it up on eBay.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

Sparky1234 said:


> $99 offer has ended and TiVo is still out of Bolt+.


I asked sales support and they have no ETA on more Bolt+. Is there perhaps new hardware coming out?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

mike-d said:


> I asked sales support and they have no ETA on more Bolt+. Is there perhaps new hardware coming out?


That's my bet.

Bolt+ sold out and long waits to fill existing orders. AND TiVo online is sporadic.

Something is afoot at TiVo.


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just took advantage of this program for a Bolt 1000 GB unit. It was a a completely positive experience. The unit was delivered in 3 days in perfect condition. It was new inventory, Sept 2017 date of manufacture. All functions worked and the fan was completely silent. The transfer of an 8 year old cable card with Comcast took less than an hour. The Comcast agent was very knowledgeable and even asked if I was taking advantage of the $99 deal. Both the Netflix and Youtube apps worked in 4K and matched the speed and performance of my LG OLED TV set. Unfortunately the Amazon app still has not been updated. Overall everything went very well and was a positive step forward.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> I just took advantage of this program for a Bolt 1000 GB unit. It was a a completely positive experience. The unit was delivered in 3 days in perfect condition. It was new inventory, Sept 2017 date of manufacture. All functions worked and the fan was completely silent. The transfer of an 8 year old cable card with Comcast took less than an hour. The Comcast agent was very knowledgeable and even asked if I was taking advantage of the $99 deal. Both the Netflix and Youtube apps worked in 4K and matched the speed and performance of my LG OLED TV set. Unfortunately the Amazon app still has not been updated. Overall everything went very well and was a positive step forward.


Congrats!


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

Update re Amazon.

Just signed on after latest update. The Amazon app now plays in Ultra HD on the Bolt. It is actually faster than the native LG app.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

mike-d said:


> I asked sales support and they have no ETA on more Bolt+. Is there perhaps new hardware coming out?


Same Bolt hardware is expected, but under the "Bolt Vox" name and includes a voice remote. Hydra UI by default.

4K Mini Vox with voice is coming as well. Should have Bolt-level performance.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

They hopefully will be introducing yet this month or early next, for holiday sales . . . .


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Same Bolt hardware is expected, but under the "Bolt Vox" name and includes a voice remote. Hydra UI by default.
> 
> 4K Mini Vox with voice is coming as well. Should have Bolt-level performance.


Confirms what I suspected.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> Update re Amazon.
> 
> Just signed on after latest update. The Amazon app now plays in Ultra HD on the Bolt. It is actually faster than the native LG app


This is version 20.7.4?

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No idea what version but it was playing in UHD from Amazon on my Bolts a few days ago. And my Bolts have not been updated in awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I didn't think the apps were tied to TiVo firmware any more - they're updated independently and/or downloaded on the fly.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I didn't think the apps were tied to TiVo firmware any more - they're updated independently and/or downloaded on the fly.


Right, but was curious if that was this case this time since there have been reports of 20.7.4.

Scott


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

Quick question. After the Premiere is deactivated and I give it, or sell it, to someone. When they reactivate it will it be only showing active on their account or will it show activated on both of our accounts? I don't really want to see everything they do.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

dhoward said:


> Quick question. After the Premiere is deactivated and I give it, or sell it, to someone. When they reactivate it will it be only showing active on their account or will it show activated on both of our accounts? I don't really want to see everything they do.


Are you sure that a deactivated Premiere can be "reactivated"?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

*Q:* If Tivo's goal is to get all the out of date devices out of their support infrastructure, why would they re-activate it?

*A:* They wouldn't.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Are you sure that a deactivated Premiere can be "reactivated"?


I deactivated a Premiere a few months ago and they wanted to know if I needed a number for the new user to use. I just put it in a box in case I need spare parts. If they offered a $99 AllIn I would have done it, but they refused.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I deactivated a Premiere a few months ago and they wanted to know if I needed a number for the new user to use. I just put it in a box in case I need spare parts. If they offered a $99 AllIn I would have done it, but they refused.


Is there a difference between canceling service on a unit vs having Tivo "deactivate" it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Is there a difference between canceling service on a unit vs having Tivo "deactivate" it?


Unknown. It's no longer on my account.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Unknown. It's no longer on my account.


It's not listed on the Inactive tab?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DVR_Dave said:


> It's not listed on the Inactive tab?


Nope. Gone away.

Update. Sorry, it's still there. I never noticed the Inactive link before. It does say that "This device can be reactivated".


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> It does say that "This device can be reactivated".


I stand corrected. Doesn't make any sense Tivo would activated a device that old.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Nope. Gone away.
> 
> Update. Sorry, it's still there. I never noticed the Inactive link before. It does say that "This device can be reactivated".


Sorry to be beating a dead horse, but was your Premiere "deactivated" as part of Tivos promotion or did you simply cancel the subscription on it?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

idksmy said:


> I stand corrected. Doesn't make any sense Tivo would activated a device that old.


I agree, except that TiVo hasn't announced a new policy.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Sorry to be beating a dead horse, but was your Premiere "deactivated" as part of Tivos promotion or did you simply cancel the subscription on it?


I called to kill it. I still have a 746500, two basic Roamio units (All In) and four Mini. I just use the Premiere for testing stuff.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

idksmy said:


> I stand corrected. Doesn't make any sense Tivo would activated a device that old.


Up until about a year ago you could have activated a 17 year old series 1 Tivo. They'll stop updating a platform long before they end new activations.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> I deactivated a Premiere a few months ago and they wanted to know if I needed a number for the new user to use. I just put it in a box in case I need spare parts. If they offered a $99 AllIn I would have done it, but they refused.


But that wasn't part of the upgrade promotion was it? If not, then TiVo won't permanently deactivate it. But in the last upgrade, and it seems in this one too, the Premiere will be permanently deactivated. These upgrades are both about getting people to pay a lot of money to buy new boxes and to EOL older TiVo platforms, but outside the promotion, TiVo is not prepared to kill all the Premieres that people deactivate outside of a promotion just yet. I love my S3's, but I fear the bell tolls for them, too.

BTW, FWIW, I would have seriously considered upgrading my Premieres, but the buy in price for the Bolts (paying for the new box) was way too expensive. The add $100 bucks (really one dollar less at $99), the total price was just WAY WAY TOO EXPENSIVE for a company that seems to be leaving retail. I just felt that for that much money, even if does not completely kill all retail boxes and kisses everyone goodbye in as long as 3 years, that is not long enough for such huge investments to replace not just ONE, but even TWO of the Premiers that are part of my system.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Series3Sub said:


> But that wasn't part of the upgrade promotion was it? If not, then TiVo won't permanently deactivate it. But in the last upgrade, and it seems in this one too, the Premiere will be permanently deactivated. These upgrades are both about getting people to pay a lot of money to buy new boxes and to EOL older TiVo platforms, but outside the promotion, TiVo is not prepared to kill all the Premieres that people deactivate outside of a promotion just yet. I love my S3's, but I fear the bell tolls for them, too.
> 
> BTW, FWIW, I would have seriously considered upgrading my Premieres, but the buy in price for the Bolts (paying for the new box) was way too expensive. The add $100 bucks (really one dollar less at $99), the total price was just WAY WAY TOO EXPENSIVE for a company that seems to be leaving retail. I just felt that for that much money, even if does not completely kill all retail boxes and kisses everyone goodbye in as long as 3 years, that is not long enough for such huge investments to replace not just ONE, but even TWO of the Premiers that are part of my system.


I used the same logic in my decision not to upgrade my Premieres.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Sorry to be beating a dead horse, but was your Premiere "deactivated" as part of Tivos promotion or did you simply cancel the subscription on it?


I used a series 3 TiVo TCN about a year ago to upgrade to a Roamio Pro. The series 3 is still listed on my TiVo account as active and updates too but I can't use it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> I used a series 3 TiVo TCN about a year ago to upgrade to a Roamio Pro. The series 3 is still listed on my TiVo account as active and updates too but I can't use it.


The difference is that they stopped allowing any activations of S3's in general so any S3 without lifetime will show that you can't activate it if service is stopped. For Premiere's this isn't the case (yet) so the unknown is whether they are going to put these Premiere in some special group that prevents them from being activated again.

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> The difference is that they stopped allowing any activations of S3's in general so any S3 without lifetime will show that you can't activate it if service is stopped. For Premiere's this isn't the case (yet) so the unknown is whether they are going to put these Premiere in some special group that prevents them from being activated again.
> 
> Scott


If Premieres are "killed" that could mean the end of TiVo as we know it.

Bolt+ is still out of stock. What's going on there? Opinions?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> If Premieres are "killed" that could mean the end of TiVo as we know it.


Why? Tivo knows how many Premieres are being used and therefore the impact of "killing" them.

Re: Bolt+ out of stock - IMO, nothing more than TiVo underestimating the demand.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why are people assuming that "deactivate" just automatically has to mean a permanent deactivation rather than simply removing the current lifetime subscription. What did Tivo ever say that make's someone believe that?

Tivo is not going to have a random mix of subscribable and unsubscribable Premieres out in the wild. That's just a ridiculously asinine idea. But go ahead and keep believing it if it makes you feel happy or superior or whatever.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

scandia101 said:


> Why are people assuming that "deactivate" just automatically has to mean a permanent deactivation rather than simply removing the current lifetime subscription. What did Tivo ever say that make's someone believe that?
> 
> Tivo is not going to have a random mix of subscribable and unsubscribable Premieres out in the wild. That's just a ridiculously asinine idea. But go ahead and keep believing it if it makes you feel happy or superior or whatever.


Well, I decided to call Tivo regarding to this latest Bolt/Premiere promotion. For what it's worth I specifically asked if the Premiere units used in the exchange were permanently going to be "deactivated" or that if given or sold to another owner, they would be allowed to "re-activate" it or purchase a subscription for it. The CSR I spoke to pulled up my account and looked at the older Premiere unit I had "traded in" and said that this Premiere unit was "not eligible to be re-activated". I questioned if this was something that he was certain of and not just guessing, he said no, it is in their guidelines. 
Don't know if I would bet my life on the word of any one Tivo CSR but this is atleast coming from a representative of Tivo. 
Others who are uncertain, please feel free to call, although Tivo may want to check your account to see if you were involved or used this promotion.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Certainly possible that Bolt+ models are out of stock because they're putting Hydra on a new batch and awaiting official launch.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Well, I decided to call Tivo regarding to this latest Bolt/Premiere promotion. For what it's worth I specifically asked if the Premiere units used in the exchange were permanently going to be "deactivated" or that if given or sold to another owner, they would be allowed to "re-activate" it or purchase a subscription for it. The CSR I spoke to pulled up my account and looked at the older Premiere unit I had "traded in" and said that this Premiere unit was "not eligible to be re-activated". I questioned if this was something that he was certain of and not just guessing, he said no, it is in their guidelines.
> Don't know if I would bet my life on the word of any one Tivo CSR but this is atleast coming from a representative of Tivo.
> Others who are uncertain, please feel free to call, although Tivo may want to check your account to see if you were involved or used this promotion.


Good detective work. Hopefully those who planned on selling their Premieres will take heed.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Open a new Tivo account with a different email address and call Tivo to add the Premiere to that account. If Tivo moves the premiere to a new account, I think they would be contractually forbidden to deactivate it or remove the lifetime service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> Certainly possible that Bolt+ models are out of stock because they're putting Hydra on a new batch and awaiting official launch.


An interesting observation and possibility.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

shwru980r said:


> Open a new Tivo account with a different email address and call Tivo to add the Premiere to that account. If Tivo moves the premiere to a new account, I think they would be contractually forbidden to deactivate it or remove the lifetime service.


TiVo's user agreement says basically they don't have to provide service whenever they decide they don't like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> TiVo's user agreement says basically they don't have to provide service whenever they decide they don't like the cut of your jib.


Do people have jibs anymore?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Do people have jibs anymore?


Is a jib something you wear?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Do people have jibs anymore?


People who own sailboats do. In the 17th century the shape of the *jib* sail often identified a vessel's nationality. You would know this if you owned a Google.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think you meant the phrase literally and Mike seemed to be joking. I was just playing along.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Now you've ruined it. Does anyone remember what we were discussing?


----------



## ksalwitz (Oct 24, 2004)

ffitzgerald39 said:


> I just took advantage of this program for a Bolt 1000 GB unit. It was a a completely positive experience. The unit was delivered in 3 days in perfect condition. It was new inventory, Sept 2017 date of manufacture. All functions worked and the fan was completely silent. The transfer of an 8 year old cable card with Comcast took less than an hour. The Comcast agent was very knowledgeable and even asked if I was taking advantage of the $99 deal. Both the Netflix and Youtube apps worked in 4K and matched the speed and performance of my LG OLED TV set. Unfortunately the Amazon app still has not been updated. Overall everything went very well and was a positive step forward.


I'm Having a problem getting my Bolt to work with my new LG OLED (OLED55C7P). I get the " Almost there" message then the screen goes to the default background and the TV indicates "no signal".. Any suggestions? I Tried the "HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color" setting and it doesn't seem to matter.

UPDATE:
Seems that my problem is with the Denon receiver that I'm using. Direct connect to the TV and it works fine. I'll be buying one of those splitters that everyone is using for their Samsung TVs. Too bad. I had a Samsung and bought this because of the problems that I read about here.....go figure.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

ksalwitz said:


> I'm Having a problem getting my Bolt to work with my new LG OLED (OLED55C7P). I get the " Almost there" message then the screen goes to the default background and the TV indicates "no signal".. Any suggestions? I Tried the "HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color" setting and it doesn't seem to matter.


Have you tried starting with some basic setup like 720p only, then working your way up?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ksalwitz said:


> I'm Having a problem getting my Bolt to work with my new LG OLED (OLED55C7P). I get the " Almost there" message then the screen goes to the default background and the TV indicates "no signal".. Any suggestions? I Tried the "HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color" setting and it doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> UPDATE:
> Seems that my problem is with the Denon receiver that I'm using. Direct connect to the TV and it works fine. I'll be buying one of those splitters that everyone is using for their Samsung TVs. Too bad. I had a Samsung and bought this because of the problems that I read about here.....go figure.


I have a 5 to 8 year old Onkyo 1100 model AVR that has processed the signal and worked with series 3-6 no problems with various Samsung "smart" TVs.

Does your Denon have a pass thru mode?


----------



## ksalwitz (Oct 24, 2004)

Sparky1234 said:


> I have a 5 to 8 year old Onkyo 1100 model AVR that has processed the signal and worked with series 3-6 no problems with various Samsung "smart" TVs.
> 
> Does your Denon have a pass thru mode?


Yes, unfortunately it only works when the Denon is in Standby Mode. Not really a solution in this case. I use my Bolt as a multimedia center. I run Plex Server and use the Plex app on the TiVo to play all of my music and a lot of TV shows. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Sparky1234 said:


> I used the same logic in my decision not to upgrade my Premieres.


Yeah, and I am not really attached to my Premiers as I am to my beautiful S3 648's with the still VERY USEFULL OLED display of what is recording. The idea of trading my S4's with the limiting 2 tuners for S6 Bolts with the additional tuners for a total of 4 tuners (I would require only the basic because I use TiVo's for OTA recordings) makes sense--until the huge cost is factored. Fortunately, since the S4's were upgraded to Haxe, the Premiers work well for me, and I am not interested in the TiVo OTA because as good a value as it is, it isn't worth the price per OTA box S4 platform to replace perfectly functional Premieres, but a cheap enough deal to S6 tech in the Bolts, that is worth thinking about, but not at the current upgrade pricing.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> Door stop? Repurpose HD to a server?


Such a serviceable box to waste as a door stop!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried like hell to get the $99.00 transfer deal to no avail.
Pre-ordered a vox mini instead.


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sparky1234 said:


> Why fan? Because of drive?


The new fan is supposed to be quieter, and possibly more efficient. I can't tell on the latter, as I installed my cable card, after the fact, and it's a major contributor to heat.


----------



## Anon1 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalwitz said:


> Yes, unfortunately it only works when the Denon is in Standby Mode. Not really a solution in this case. I use my Bolt as a multimedia center. I run Plex Server and use the Plex app on the TiVo to play all of my music and a lot of TV shows. Thanks for the idea though.


Your receiver is only HDMI 1.4.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Just got an email from TiVo offering to transfer lifetime from a Premiere to a Bolt for $99.
> 
> TiVo BOLT
> 
> It says to use the TSN of the qualified unit as the promo code to get the deal.


How can I get this same deal with my Premiere?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atomarchio said:


> How can I get this same deal with my Premiere?


It expired a few weeks ago. Unless they bring it back again you're out of luck.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> It expired a few weeks ago. Unless they bring it back again you're out of luck.


Has anyone who took the deal checked to see if the lifetime on the Premiere was deactivated Oct. 31? Am very curious about that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Has anyone who took the deal checked to see if the lifetime on the Premiere was deactivated Oct. 31? Am very curious about that.


Mine still shows Lifetime


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> Mine still shows Lifetime


Thanks, if anyone else checks please post. Most of the S2/S3s from the earlier deals still show lifetime I know, the only one of MINE that got deactivated was after I called and specifically told them to deactivate it (as I had others on my account and wanted to make sure the right one got deactivated). Other family members who transferred all S2 to Bolts still show lifetime on the S2s.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Both my Premiere from this promotion and my S2 from the spring promotion still show as having active Lifetime service.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is what my Premiere's say. Were my units previously eligible for the upgrade and I missed it?

746-0001- 
TiVo Premiere 
01/07/2013 TiVo Package, Product LifetimeN/AThis DVR already has All-in plan service (previously known as Product Lifetime service). No other plans are available. 

746-0001- 
TiVo Premiere 
05/15/2012 TiVo Lifetime ServiceN/AThis DVR already has All-in plan service (previously known as Product Lifetime service). No other plans are available.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If they connected within the past year (at the time of the offer) they were eligible. If they've been sitting on a shelf unused for longer than that, no.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> Both my Premiere from this promotion and my S2 from the spring promotion still show as having active Lifetime service.


Thanks. Am curious what will happen in the future with boxes that were used for these promotions. If they end up with another person will the lifetimes just go away sometime with no warning? Tivo will not tell a potential buyer of a box if it was used for a promotion, at least the rep I talked to would not. I just wish they would deactivate all the boxes that were used for promotions like they said they would, until they do IMO all lifetime S2/S3/S4 are kind of in limbo. Not to mention taking up space on the owner's account.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

atomarchio said:


> Here is what my Premiere's say. Were my units previously eligible for the upgrade and I missed it?
> 
> 746-0001-
> TiVo Premiere
> ...


Don't feel too bad if you missed the promo. If you have 2 tuner lifetime Premieres you can sell them for $150-200 each. If you have 4 tuner models you can sell for $200-300 each depending on size of the drive. Right now you can get new Bolts with lifetime for $500-600 at ebay (mostly people selling the ones they got in the promo). Since you would have had to pay $300 or more to transfer to a Bolt not that much difference if you sell the Premiere and buy the Bolt at ebay now, maybe cheaper if you have a 2TB 4 tuner Premiere. At this point I would prefer a Bolt to a Vox as you can switch a Bolt back and forth between Hydra and G3. Yes you would have to buy a Vox remote but worth it to me for the flexibility. I have a feeling Hydra will be buggy for awhile, nice to have G3 available and be able to upgrade when and if you want to.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am not getting your math. So it was not actually $99 to upgrade from Premiere to Bolt w/lifetime?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

atomarchio said:


> I am not getting your math. So it was not actually $99 to upgrade from Premiere to Bolt w/lifetime?


You paid $99 to transfer the service but you had to buy the Bolt also, $199 plus tax for the 500GB, more for the other models. So $99 plus $199 plus tax minimum, a bit over $300.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Now I get it. Still less but not as much as I originally thought.

Do you think they are going to offer any kind of similar promotion over the holidays? My thought is to wait this out until January before upgrading. Especially since I have 2 premiere's I plan to upgrade.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I had a broken Tivo HD (capacitor bulge) that I transferred to a new Bolt for 99. I received an email that the HD would deactivate in May, but it still says its active. I wonder what would happen if it called in, but I never repaired it. 

Is anyone actively using a Series 2 / HD that didn't deactivate in their account after being used for the Lifetime promo on a new Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jwbelcher said:


> I had a broken Tivo HD (capacitor bulge) that I transferred to a new Bolt for 99. I received an email that the HD would deactivate in May, but it still says its active. I wonder what would happen if it called in, but I never repaired it.
> Is anyone actively using a Series 2 / HD that didn't deactivate in their account after being used for the Lifetime promo on a new Bolt?


A cable card is not needed to call in. Just plug it in and see if your service level changes.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

No change on my XL4 Premier. With 6 Tuners on the Bolt+ I don't need more for a two person house hold and we have a mini on the bedroom TV for those odd occasions we watch TV in bed. Not sure how much of a use the XL4 is anymore. It is nice to have some movies recorded on it that can't be transferred, but even then, we had not watched these moves for almost 2 months now, what are the chances we will want to watch them? Not sure what to do with this box, I guess sell it and say it currently has lifetime but that can go away at any day? If so, what do I price that at?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Einselen said:


> No change on my XL4 Premier. With 6 Tuners on the Bolt+ I don't need more for a two person house hold and we have a mini on the bedroom TV for those odd occasions we watch TV in bed. Not sure how much of a use the XL4 is anymore. It is nice to have some movies recorded on it that can't be transferred, but even then, we had not watched these moves for almost 2 months now, what are the chances we will want to watch them? Not sure what to do with this box, I guess sell it and say it currently has lifetime but that can go away at any day? If so, what do I price that at?


I'd keep it for insurance for when your Bolt+ dies then you may be able to take advantage of a future sale. Bolt+++.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Sparky1234 said:


> I'd keep it for insurance for when your Bolt+ dies then you may be able to take advantage of a future sale. Bolt+++.


Keep it until the software is updated to allow clustering. Once that happens, a single Onepass management across multiple devices, 10 tuners ($10 from Spectrum for Cable Card rentals) and then a single NP list between all. That would be so awesome. That would be my case at least, others could have more or less.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> A cable card is not needed to call in. Just plug it in and see if your service level changes.


Nobody mentioned a cable card. Google "bad caps". When they go poof, it's pretty much the same as letting the magic smoke out.


----------



## ksalwitz (Oct 24, 2004)

Anon1 said:


> Your receiver is only HDMI 1.4.


Yes.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

stile99 said:


> Nobody mentioned a cable card. Google "bad caps". When they go poof, it's pretty much the same as letting the magic smoke out.


White or Black smoke? As in new pope... lol.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

jwbelcher said:


> I had a broken Tivo HD (capacitor bulge) that I transferred to a new Bolt for 99. I received an email that the HD would deactivate in May, but it still says its active. I wonder what would happen if it called in, but I never repaired it.
> 
> Is anyone actively using a Series 2 / HD that didn't deactivate in their account after being used for the Lifetime promo on a new Bolt?


Yep, upgraded during the first promotion and gave my Humax S2 to my son, who's still using it. Never deactivated.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

I’m confused as to why TiVo doesn’t offer the $99 transfer as a way to continue to get revenue from people who are no longer helping their bottom line (ie lifetime service is a one shot payment for them). 

I would think getting users to turn in their Series 2, Series 3 and Premiere Units would help to move the brand forward.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

chicagoenergy said:


> I'm confused as to why TiVo doesn't offer the $99 transfer as a way to continue to get revenue from people who are no longer helping their bottom line (ie lifetime service is a one shot payment for them).
> 
> I would think getting users to turn in their Series 2, Series 3 and Premiere Units would help to move the brand forward.


They've already done these (and in at least one case called it a "Once in a lifetime" promo/deal). I guess you are asking why they don't have it as an option all the time?

Scott


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> They've already done these (and in at least one case called it a "Once in a lifetime" promo/deal). I guess you are asking why they don't have it as an option all the time?
> 
> Scott


Yes, I was thinking that they should have this as an option all the time. More money for them and lifetime users continue to update to the latest tech.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Offering an 82% discount because someone paid full price once 5-10 years ago would be a ludicrous business plan.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> They've already done these (and in at least one case called it a "Once in a lifetime" promo/deal). I guess you are asking why they don't have it as an option all the time?
> 
> Scott


Well having it as an option all the time might be a bit much. However I think eventually they will want to get rid of S2/S3s completely (maybe S4 too) as they will not want to support them. If they wait until like they did with S1, they may have to offer FREE transfers and discounted Bolts and/or gift cards. Well I don't know all the legal implications so not sure what they would HAVE to do. They were not losing money on these promos, transferring service costs nothing and people were buying Bolts at full retail for the boxes themselves. I think the promos were good for owners AND Tivo, they were making money and getting S2/S3/S4s off peoples accounts, less potential problems in the future. One issue could be since they never actually deactivated most of the promo boxes who knows what is going on out there, boxes used for promos being sold to someone else, maybe multiple times. I would HOPE people who used a box for a promo would not sell it but, well......... And even then if some were sold, then resold there could be totally innocent purchasers who will lose their service sometime, who knows when? Will be interesting to see what develops in the future, We still have 2 S2, 4 S3 and 2 S4 that were never used for promos and we still use regularly, I might be tempted to "upgrade" 2 or 3 of them if/when they do another promo.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Well having it as an option all the time might be a bit much. However I think eventually they will want to get rid of S2/S3s completely (maybe S4 too) as they will not want to support them. If they wait until like they did with S1, they may have to offer FREE transfers and discounted Bolts and/or gift cards. Well I don't know all the legal implications so not sure what they would HAVE to do. They were not losing money on these promos, transferring service costs nothing and people were buying Bolts at full retail for the boxes themselves. I think the promos were good for owners AND Tivo, they were making money and getting S2/S3/S4s off peoples accounts, less potential problems in the future. One issue could be since they never actually deactivated most of the promo boxes who knows what is going on out there, boxes used for promos being sold to someone else, maybe multiple times. I would HOPE people who used a box for a promo would not sell it but, well......... And even then if some were sold, then resold there could be totally innocent purchasers who will lose their service sometime, who knows when? Will be interesting to see what develops in the future, We still have 2 S2, 4 S3 and 2 S4 that were never used for promos and we still use regularly, I might be tempted to "upgrade" 2 or 3 of them if/when they do another promo.


If the option were available all the time, there would be an incentive to plug in and connect any and all old Tivos that could be found even if it wasn't being used so it would eventually be eligible for the offer. I think they want to limit the offer to Tivos that are currently being used.


----------



## Steve-O (Jul 2, 2011)

It's a drag that they only allowed recently-connected TiVo's to transfer lifetimes from, rather than the oldest units many of us may have in our houses, even if they haven't been connected recently.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve-O said:


> It's a drag that they only allowed recently-connected TiVo's to transfer lifetimes from, rather than the oldest units many of us may have in our houses, even if they haven't been connected recently.


People always want something for nothing and have jacked up logic to justify it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> If the option were available all the time, there would be an incentive to plug in and connect any and all old Tivos that could be found even if it wasn't being used so it would eventually be eligible for the offer. I think they want to limit the offer to Tivos that are currently being used.


True, but first of all the Tivos would have to be on the person's account already though they might still transfer if the original owner authorizes it. So doubtful any thrift store finds etc could be used as no way to contact the current account holder for a transfer. If a person kept an S2 instead of recycling or selling it they must have kept it for a reason. Such as an S2 can be used with satellite, if someone moves where there is no cable or OTA close enough the S2 would be the only Tivo option for them. Also part of my point was they ARE making money on the transfers. $99 to transfer the service which costs them nothing and full retail for whatever box the service is being transferred to. I have no problem with any time limitations/connection dates myself as all my S2/S3/S4s are active, I can wait for another promo if ever or just wait until they want to EOL them and see what they offer. Heck I'd be perfectly happy if they supported them forever as I like my S3/S4s a lot, and one of my S2s has a DVD burner.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I know it has been asked before but on this last $99 transfer has anyone's Tivo, that was used for the transfer, actually been deactivated?


----------



## Steve-O (Jul 2, 2011)

dhoward said:


> I know it has been asked before but on this last $99 transfer has anyone's Tivo, that was used for the transfer, actually been deactivated?


(Raises hand)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dhoward said:


> I know it has been asked before but on this last $99 transfer has anyone's Tivo, that was used for the transfer, actually been deactivated?


Mine was on the earlier one (HD upgrade to Bolt) and it was deactivated.

Scott


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

How long did it take? Mine still shows active.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I did the premiere to Bolt $99 promo around 9/25/17 and my premiere still shows active on my account.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

TivoJD said:


> I did the premiere to Bolt $99 promo around 9/25/17 and my premiere still shows active on my account.


Same... as of last weekend at least. So I guess if the HD's are getting deactivated, we likely will at "some point".


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I still have both the April and the ~September TiVos active on my account online, and in the TiVo app.


----------



## Steve-O (Jul 2, 2011)

Steve-O said:


> (Raises hand)


Transferred from TivoHD to Bolt on 5/1/2017; HD worked until 6/30.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

dhoward said:


> I know it has been asked before but on this last $99 transfer has anyone's Tivo, that was used for the transfer, actually been deactivated?


mine still shows active with life time


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

The *first rule* of *Fight Club* is: You do not talk about *Fight Club *


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

dhoward said:


> I know it has been asked before but on this last $99 transfer has anyone's Tivo, that was used for the transfer, actually been deactivated?


Well total for our family was 8 upgrades (none on the latest Premiere upgrade though). 7 were S2s on two accounts. None of those have been deactivated. The one on my personal account (I had 6 total, only upgraded 1) did not get deactivated until months later. And only after I called and pretty much told them it should be deactivated. My issue was since I had 6 eligible boxes I wanted to see the correct one deactivated so I would not see the wrong one deactivated in the future. From what I've seen here if they deactivate the wrong one they won't reactivate it, even if it's their fault to begin with. At least that is what one person posted.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> True, but first of all the Tivos would have to be on the person's account already though they might still transfer if the original owner authorizes it. So doubtful any thrift store finds etc could be used as no way to contact the current account holder for a transfer. If a person kept an S2 instead of recycling or selling it they must have kept it for a reason. Such as an S2 can be used with satellite, if someone moves where there is no cable or OTA close enough the S2 would be the only Tivo option for them. Also part of my point was they ARE making money on the transfers. $99 to transfer the service which costs them nothing and full retail for whatever box the service is being transferred to. I have no problem with any time limitations/connection dates myself as all my S2/S3/S4s are active, I can wait for another promo if ever or just wait until they want to EOL them and see what they offer. Heck I'd be perfectly happy if they supported them forever as I like my S3/S4s a lot, and one of my S2s has a DVD burner.


I've transferred several ebay Tivo's to my account without the original owner's cooperation. I've never asked the original owner to do anything, the CSR just transferred it. If I remember correctly, board wisdom suggests that Tivo makes little to no profit on the sale of the hardware.


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

I got an email that said the deal or something like it is back on until 8/7/18


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

johnd01 said:


> I got an email that said the deal or something like it is back on until 8/7/18


Yup - Me too, I went for a new Bolt Vox 3TB. I figure lost value on premiere with lifetime is less than $450...


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

johnd01 said:


> I got an email that said the deal or something like it is back on until 8/7/18


So it's $99 for lifetime? What is total price including the unit itself?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

$199.99 for white Bolt and Black Bolt Vox.
$299.99 for 1TB Black Bolt Vox
$499.99 for 3TB Black Bolt Vox

Plus the $99 for LifetimeAll In service


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

johnd01 said:


> I got an email that said the deal or something like it is back on until 8/7/18


Thread


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought the Tivo Vox for $199. Thanks for the heads up.

What happens with my old Premiere now that I have the bolt? Does the Premiere keep lifetime (and I can sell this on Ebay) or does lifetime switch to the Bolt?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

atomarchio said:


> I bought the Tivo Vox for $199. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> What happens with my old Premiere now that I have the bolt? Does the Premiere keep lifetime (and I can sell this on Ebay) or does lifetime switch to the Bolt?


You mean you took advantage of the "Summer Breeze" promo deal, right? So you paid $299 + tax, right? The extra $99 is the cost to move the lifetime from your Premiere to your brand new Bolt.

Your Premiere will become deactivated on September 7, 2018.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

So I have a month then? That's good because my Sony TV which worked with the Premiere is not working with the BOLT.

I had to order a new TV and that won't arrive until end of the week.

Thanks.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

The 3TB models are now out of stock too. I should have pulled the trigger yesterday.


----------

